# اهديكم كتاب اتمنى انة يعجبكم  ( دقت الاجراس )



## bobbob55 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*من الأدب الروحى الرهبانى *

*كتاب : ودقت الاجراس*
*تأليف : الراهب القس بطرس الأنبا بولا*
*عزيزى القارىء المحبوب فى الرب :*
*إنها مجموعة أسقام روحية ، كانت فى حياة تائبين ، بعضهم إنتقلوا من أرضنا هذة ، والبعض القليل منهم لازالوا لابسين أجسادهم يزاملوننا سكنانا على الأرض . رأيت أن نعالجها معالجة روائية بين الطويلة والقصيرة ، حسبما تستدعى الضرورة . فمن ثم ألهمتنى مخيلتى أحداثا، أضحت لى بمثابة خيوط ، نسجت بها هذة القصة التى بين يديك ، مستعينا بما سبق أن عاينته ، وسمعته ، وطالعته فى نسج أحداثها .*
*خلال هذة الأحداث الواقعية الموضوع والخيالية الشكل ، أردت لك أن تلمس ماهية الحرب اللامنظورة ، التى لإبليس مع الإنسان عبر الزمان والمكان على وجة العموم ، والتى له مع الراهب ساكن البرية على وجة الخصوص . ثم موقف النعمة إزاء هذة المعركة الرهيبة خلال المعونة الإلهية *
*والآن آن لأن أتركك تطالع بقلبك قبل عينيك هذة القصة خلال فصولها التالية . علها تكون دافعا لتوبة حقيقية خالصة ليعطك الرب أن تقدمها لأجل أبديتك .*
*راجيا لك من الرب أيها المحبوب فيه ملء حياة القداسة وديمومة التوبة عبر زمان غربتك على هذة الأرض . سائلا محبتك أن تذكر ضعفى دائماً فى صلاتك .*




*الراهب القس*

*بطرس الأنبا بولا*​





*الفصل الأول*​ 
*نظرة للوراء*

*فى الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل ، باكر الأحد ، توسط القمر السماء ، وبسط قرنيته فى أربع أركان على هيئة صليب إستضاءت الأرض به ، وتبددت ظلمة الليل الحالكة . بينما بدت رمال الصحراء كبحر فضى متموج بين الزرقة الصافية والداكنة . وفيما السكون والهدوء يخيمان على قباب دير القديسة أناسيمون الملكة السائحة للراهبات ، القابع فى أول الصحراء الغربية ، غرب مدينة الإسكندرية ، دوت دقات جرس الدير فى سماء الصحراء معلنة بدء تسبحة نصف الليل التى يعقبها عادة القداس الإلهى مباشرة . وما هى إلا لحظات حتى خرجت الراهبات من قلاليهن مسرعات نحو الكنيسة بخطوات واسعة ، والهواء يداعب بلطف أغطية رؤسهن وجلاليبهن ويطيرها للوراء ، فبدون كما لو كن طائرات على الأرض .*
*وفى التاسعة صباح اليوم عينه ، عقب قداس الأحد التفت الراهبات حول " أمنا أناسيمون " يعانقنها ويقبلنها قبلة المحبة والأخوة المقدسة مهنئينها بعيد رهبنتها السابع . إذ أنها عرفت بينهن بنسكها وتقواها و ورعها ، وفيض محبتها لمسيحها ولهن فيه ، هذا وقد حباها الله بصورة ملائكية جميلة أضفت جمالا على جمال إنسانها الساكن فيها .لذا وجدت نعمة فى أعينهن ، وهن أيضا قد وجدن نعمة فى عينيها . فإنتهزن هذة المناسبة ليعبرن عن محبتهن . بينما إنسكبت دموعها بغزارة من عينيها جارية على وجنتيها ، الأمر الذى أدهشهن جمعيا خاصة " تماف مونيكا " أمينة الدير ، التى إتجهت ناحية المذبح تنتظر نيافة " الأنبا زوسيما " أسقف الدير والأب الروحى للراهبات حتى يخلع ملابس الخدمة ويخرج من المذبح لتخبره بهذة المناسبة السعيدة التى تحتفل بها الأمهات مع " أمنا أناسيمون " ليشاركهن تهنئتها وليستوضح منها علة ديمومة دموعها السخينة هذة وخاصة فى يوم عيد رهبنتها من جراء أمر يجهلنه .فلما أحاطت " تماف مونيكا " " الأنبا زوسيما " بهذا ، قصد لفيف الراهبات الملتف حول " أمنا أناسيمون " ، فأفسحن لنيافته مكانا بينهن ، وما أن إنتبهت " أمنا أناسيمون " لمثوله أمامها ، حتى طامنت (1) وقبلت يمينه ، أما هو فنظر إليها بحنوه الأبوى المعهود به وحدثها هكذا : علمت أن اليوم ، عيد رهبنتك السابع ... كل عام وأنت بخير " يا أمنا أناسيمون " ونيافتك بالصحة والسلامة يا سيدنا .... الرب يطيل لنا حياتك ويديم علينا أبوتك .*
*عشت يا أبنتى ثم أطرق نيافة الأنبا زوسيما برأسه لأسفل وإلتفت إليها ثانية سائلاً إياها : لكننى أود أن أعرف علة دموعك فى يوم كهذا ؟ أما هى فمسحت دموعها وتلعثمت قائلة : لا شىء يا سيدنا ... لا شىء ...*
*حدّقها نيافته بنظرة فاحصة ، وعاد يحدثها ثانية : لا يا أبنتى هناك شىء ... أيصح أن تكتمى أمرا عن أب إعترافك ... سأنتظرك يا أمنا أناسيمون بقلايتى عقب غروب اليوم .**قال لها هذا ومضى قاصدا قلايته .*
*ولما إنفردت أمنا أناسيمون بنفسها فى قلايتها جالست إنسانها لأجل جلسة إعتراف مستفيضة ، وحينما مالت الشمس للمغيب ، همت بالنهوض قاصدة قلاية الأب الأسقف حسبما أشار عليها ، وقبل أن تخرج من قلايتها ، أخرجت من بين رفوف مكتبتها وريقات طوتها ، وإندفعت مسرعة ، وما أن مثلت أمام باب قلاية الأب الأسقف حتى طرقت قائلة : أغابى فأجابها الأنبا زوسيما من الداخل : أغابى يا أمنا أناسيمون ... تفضلى يا أبنتى .*
*فدخلت بخطوات وئيدة ، ولما إقتربت من المقعد الجالس عليه ، صنعت لنيافته مطانية حتى الأرض لدى أقدامه ، ثم نهضت تقبل الصليب ويمينه الممسكة به . وكان بجواره مقعدا خاليا ، فأذن لها بالجلوس وإفتتح الحديث معها قائلاً : كيف حالك يا أمنا أناسيمون ؟ ... ماذا كان بك اليوم ؟ ... لقد بدت الدهشة على وجوه إخواتك لأجل دموعك التى جرت كالنهر من عينيك .... لعله يكون هناك خير يا أبنتى . رهنت أمنا أناسيمون ظهرها لمسند مقعدها ، ونظرت نحو السماء وإغرورقت عيناها بالدموع وقالت : إنه موضوع كبير يا سيدنا ... وأعتقد أنه لن يجوز لنيافتك وقت تنصت لى فيه حتى أنتهى منه ، لأجل هذا أتيت لنيافتك بهذة الوريقات . فمتى جاز لنيافتك وقت طالع ما سطر بها ، وقتئذ ستقف على حقيقة الأمر ، بإستفاضة أكثر مما كنت سأفضى به لنيافتك . ثم أعتطه إياها ، وأطرقت برأسها إلى أسفل وخلدت للصمت .فأذن لها نيافته بالإنصراف قائلاً : سأطالع على الفور ما كتب بها وحينما أنتهى منها حسبما تسمح لى الظروف سأستدعيك ثانية أما الآن يمكنك أن تستريحى بقلايتك إن شئتِ. فنهضت أمنا أناسيمون ، وطامنت برأسها ثانية نحو الأرض وقبلت يمين أبيها وإنصرفت عائدة إلى قلايتها . وبعد قليل فض نيافة الأنبا زوسيما الوريقات التى أعطته إياها أمنا أناسيمون ليطالعها ، فإستهل القراءة بهذة الكلمات : " أكتب إليك أيها العزيز فى الرب يا من ستطىء بأقدامك أرض قلايتى هذة ، عقب عتقى من سجن جسدى هذا . قصة الضيقة التى غمرنى فيها ذاك الذى زامل الإنسان فى سكناه على الأرض ، بمقتضى تجرده من رتبته الأولى من قبل عصيانه وتشامخه . إبليس ، والإنسان الذى إستطاع أن يقتنصه ليجنده معه فى خدماته المرذولة التى فرضها على الإنسان الذى رفضها . وذلك منذ اللحظة التى أدركت فيها ماهية الخير والشر حتى لحظة كتابة هذة السطور .أتركها بين يديك لتبقى للإنسان الذى لا يزال ساكنا جسده ، تكشف له تدابير إبليس للإنسان لأجل أن يسقطه ويفقده رجاءه فى المسيح كى ما يبتلعه . فليلبث الإنسان ثابتا فى المسيح راسخا فى الإيمان وليقل مع ميخا النبى " لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى فإنى إن سقطت أقوم " . وليردد مع النبى " الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم " .عزيزى فى الرب إنى أكتب لك قصتى هذة ولا أدرى ما ستؤول إليه أواخرى ، على أى الأحوال أسألك أن تذكرنى دائما فى صلاتك ، وأن تسأل الرب نياحا لنفسى فى أحضان قديسيه.*
*وبعد أن طالع نيافة الأنبا زوسيما هذة الكلمات ، إلتقط أنفاسه ثم إستأنف القراءة تحت عنوان إنتصف سطور النصف الثانى من أولى صفحات هذة القصة ، إذ كتب هكذا .**وإسترسل نيافته فى مطالعته بالآتى :*
*" فى صبيحة السادس عشر من يوليو عام 1882 م ، رأت عينى نور هذا العالم حينما قزفت بى أمى من بطنها ، ودفنتنى فى حنو صدر أمومتها ، الذى إتشح بالسواد ، إذ قد ترملت منذ خمسة عشر يوما .*
*ولبثت قابعاً فى دفء حنو هذا الصدر طيلة ربيعى الأول . بعدها إحتضننى صدرٌ آخر قد إتشح بالسواد كسالفه ... إنه صدر خالتى التى إحتضنتنى عقب إنتقال أمى من أرضنا هذة . وأضحت لى أما بعدها . لذلك حينما لقنت كيفية النطق ، دعوتها أمى ، وزوجها دعوته أبى ، اللذان لم يرزقا نسلا ، إذ كانت خالتى عاقرا . لذا فرحا بى وابتهجت نفساهما بطفولتى وبنوتى لهما خلال ندائى لهما فى ذهابى وإيابى أمى**… **أبى .كان هذا إلى أن بلغت الثالثة من عمرى ، حينما أفهمنى أخى " حنا " الذى كان يكبرنى بعشر سنوات ومعه شقيقتى " جنفياف " التى تصغره بثلاث سنوات . كنه هذة القرابة التى جمعتنا بتلك التى أدعوها أمى وبذالك الذى أدعوه أبى . إذ أوضح لى قائلاً : " بابا مات قبيل ولادتك بأسبوعين ، ولحقت به ماما بعد مضى عام من وفاته . أما تلك التى تدعوها ماما فهى خالتك ، وزوجها هو الذى تدعوه بابا " .*
*من تلك اللحظة ما عدت أدعوهما بأبى وأمى بعد ، وعدمت من هذين اللقبين إحساسا ونطقا وقتئذ أدركت اليتم من أبى وأمى معا .إلا أن خالتى هذة وزوجها أغدقا علىَّ ملء محبتهما وعطفهما وغمرانى بحنو الأمومة والأبوة ، وكم تألما حينما سمعانى أدعوهما : خالتى ، وعمى ، أسوة بأخى وأختى وعبثا حاولا إقناعى بالعدول عن دعوتى لهما بهذين اللقبين .*
*وما أن بلغت الخامسة من عمرى ، إنتقل زوج خالتى إلى السماء ، فكرست خالتى نفسها لتربيتنا واستحسنت أن تعيش حياتها للمسيح ورفضت الزواج بآخر ، إذ أنها لم تكن قد بلغت الثلاثين من عمرها حينما ترملت . من خلال هذة الخالة الطيبة القلب التى إتصفت بالحكمة والرزانة والتقوى ، صارت لى عشرة مع المسيح ، إذ كانت رغم أميتها تقف للصلاة فى أمسية كل يوم ، وأسمعها ترتجل عبارات قوية مرددة آيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس كمادة تصلى بها ، قد حفظتها عن ظهر قلب خلال عظات الكنيسة للشعب ، فحينما كان يحين وقت مثولها للصلاة كنت أسرع وأقف بجوارها تارة ، وأمامها لأرى عينيها الشاخصتين إلى فوق ، ويديها المرفوعتين إلى عنان السماء تارة أخرى . وطالما كانت تجالسنى عقب صلاتها تروى لى سير القديسين والقديسات التى كان يرويها كاهن الكنيسة من حين لآخر لخدمة الموضوع الذى يحادث الشعب فيه . وطالما كانت تحفزنى على الخير بشتى صوره وتنهينى عن الشر صغيره وكبيره . فأصبحت لى قدوة صالحة . فمن ثم أضحى المسيح فى حياتى كل شىء أحببته كأب حقيقى كما كانت تلقننى هى ... تعودت بعذوبة فى باكر وأمسية كل يوم أن أقف للصلاة وأتمتم بالكلمات التى تتناسب وطفولتى من جهة سنى حياتى ومن جهة قامتى فيه أيضا .*
*كثيراً ما كنت أتوسط أترابى أحكى لهم عن يسوع الطفل ، ثم عن يسوع الصبى ، المطيع لأبويه ، ويسوع صانع المعجزات ، ويسوع المصلوب لأجلنا ، ويسوع القائم من بين الأموات ... إذ قد ألممت بقصة تجسد الرب يسوع المسيح وفدائه وقيامته خلال إستماعى للعظات التى كانت تلقى على مسامع الشعب بالكنيسة خلال قداسات الأحد التى إعتادت خالتى أن تصطحبنى معها دائما لحضورها ولأجل التناول من الأسرار المقدسة . هذا فضلا عن دروس التربية الكنسية التى كنا نتلقنها من أفواه الخدام تلك التى كانت تناسب مداركنا كأطفال فى الثامنة من عمرى ، زار كنيستنا مطران ، فقدمنى أبونا لنجينوس كاهن الكنيسة لأرشم شماسا ضمن الذين رشحهم للشموسية ، فسامنى المطران ابصلتيس (1) . ومن تلك اللحظة أضحت الكنيسة بالنسبة لى مسكنا حلوا ، كانت الألحان التى ترددها أفواه الشمامسة تطربنى ، ومن فرط طربى بها كنت أردد معهم الهزات الطويلة ، حينا ، وحينا آخر أتغنى معهم ، لكم كنت سعيدا بهذة الأغنيات الروحية التى كان يتغنى بها الشمامسة فى الكنيسة حين القداسات . ورائحة البخور التى كانت تنبعث من الشورية وتعبق أجواء الكنيسة كلها برائحة العطر الذكية ، حينما كان يبخر بها أبونا لنجينوس كانت تسكرنى ... الجوهرة التى كان يضعها أبونا فى فمى من قربانة الجسد وقطرة الدم التى كان يدعنى أرتشفها بالمستير (2) ، كانتا لى شهدا ... ما كنت أحتمل مطلقا أن أتغيب عن التناول دفعة .*
*وحينما كان ينتهى القداس كنت أركض نحو عم إبراهيم القرابنى لأشترى منه قربانة آكل كسرة منها ، والباقى أقسمه لأصدقائى المسيحين لكل منهم كسرة ، موبخا إياهم لعدم حضورهم القداس ، إذ قد إعتدت أن أصطحب معى من يوافقنى منهم على الذهاب للكنيسة .هذا الصفاء ، وهذة النقاوة دامتا لإنسان طفولتى حتى بلغت العاشرة من عمرى ، حينما زارتنا بالمنزل خالتى الأخرى هى وبنوها الثلاثة الذين أعمارهم كانت تماثل عمر أخى " حنا " وشقيقتى " جنفياف " ، أما " نفين " شقيقة الثلاثة فكانت تصغرنى بعام واحد . وقتها ، إجتمع إخوتها الثلاثة بأخى وأختى ، يتحادثون فيما يعنيهم . بينما جلست نفين بعيدا عنهم قليلا متضايقة لإنصرافهم عنها . فلما لاحظت أنا هذا قلت لها : هيا معى يا نيفين أريك كم جمعت من الصور والجوائز التى حصلت عليها من مدارس الأحد . فنهضت وتبعتنى إلى حيث حجرتى حيث أحتفظ بحوائجى ، وجعلت أريها الصور وأقص عليها سيرة كل قديس وقديسة أريها صورته أو صورتها حسبما كانت تسعفنى ذاكرتى . صمتُّ قليلا ثم قلت لها :دعينى الآن أسمعك الترانيم التى حفظناها فى الكنيسة هيا نرنم معاً إن كنت قد حفظت شيئاً**منها .*
*وأمضينا وقتا ليس بقليل نترنم معا تارة ، وألقنها ما كانت لم تحفظه بعد تارة أخرى ، إلى أن أستنفذت كافة مشوراتى وتدابيرى لتسليتها .بعدها لازمنا الصمت حينا ، بينما جالت هى بعينيها فى أرجاء الحجرة التى جلسنا فيها سويا ، تحدق فى كل صورة معلقة على الحائط بنظرة ، ثم تلتفت لى برهة ، وابتسامة بريئة رقيقة مرتسمة على شفتيها ، لتعود بناظريها مرة أخرى للصور الصغيرة الملقاة أمامنا على الأرض تلك التى كنت أريها إياها وكأنها تود أن تتشكر لى على هذا الوقت الطيب بالطريقة التى تتناسب وطفولتنا وقتئذ قطعت أنا الصمت الذى لازم كلينا ، وقلت لها : هيا نرتب معا الصور كما كانت وسأعطيك صورة من كل مجموعة صور متشابهة .وبالفعل أخذنا نعمل معا عملنا هذا وكلما رأيت صورتين أو ثلاثة متكررة ، أعطيتها واحدة منها ففرحت للغاية حتى أنها ، إقتربت منى وبيمينها الصغيرة عانقتنى وطبعت على أحدى وجنتى قبلة وهى تقول لى : أشكرك يا سامى .. لكم أنا سعيدة بالصور التى أعطيتنى إياها .*
*بعدئذ خلدنا للصمت دفعة أخرى ، وكل منا يحدق الآخر بنظرة ملؤها البهجة والإمتنان ، وفيما نحن صامتان هكذا وجدنا أنفسنا نتدانى من بعض قليلا قليلا ، حتى حدث مالا أدريه . ولكن الذى أستطيع أن أذكره ، أن يد إبليس امتدت لبراءة طفولتنا وعبثت بها ، وبعد أن أمضينا دقائق قليلة فيما جنى به إبليس على كلينا ، إنتبهت أنا على ما هالنى وأفزعنى ، فارتجفت وإرتعدت ، وتركت نيفين وجعلت أزحف بكلتا يدى للوراء وأنا أقول لها : إنظرى يا نفين .... إنظرى *
*أما هى فإندهشت لتصرفى هذا وأجابتنى : أنظر ماذا يا سامى ؟! أنظرى رجلا أسود اللون طويل القامة واقفا مقابلنا ويحدقنا بعينيه الحمراويتين اللتين أرى شرارة حمراء تخرج منهما أنظرى ، أنظرى ، إنه يبتسم لنا ، ويشير علينا بالعودة إلى ما كنا عليه ثم كممت أنفى بكفة يمينى واستطردت قائلاً لها : يالها من رائحة كريهة ملأت الحجرة كلها ما هذا يا نيفين ما هذا ؟!حملقت نيفين بنظرتها فىّ طويلا وقد أخذتها الدهشة لما أصفه لها وقالت لى :ماذا تقول يا سامى؟ إننى لا أرى شيئا بالمرة ولم أشتم بعد هذة الرائحة الكريهم التى تقول لى عنها ماذا حدث لك يا سامى ؟! . هل جننت ؟! صدقينى يا نيفين ، إننى لازلت أرى وأشتم ما أقول لك عنه أما هى فأمسكت بيدى ، وقالت لى : هيا نخرج من ههنا يا سامى هيا . معك حق يا نيفين نخرج من ههنا كى لا نرى ولا نشتم هذة الرائحة التى أذكمت أنفى .وخرجت معها ، وقصدنا لفيف أخوتها الثلاثة وشقيقى وجلسنا بجوارهم دون أن ينبت أحدنا ببنت شفة ، ولبثتُّ أنا صامت ، شاخصاً إلى فوق مندهشا لما حدث ، ولما رأيت ، هذا وقد أيقنت أن نيفين حقا لم تر شيئا مما رأيت أنا ، لكن كيف لى أن أكذب نظرىّ اللتين رأتا ، على أى الأحوال حاولت أن أتناسى كل شىء وما فكرت مطلقا أن أروى لأخى أو أختى أو حتى خالتى التى أحببتها كأمى ، شيئا مما حدث خشية من أن أعاقب إن عرف أحد تصرفى مع نيفين ، وإن كنت وقتئذ لم أكن قد أدركت بعد كنه ما فعلت ، إلا أنى أحسست إننى ملوما أمام نفسى إزاء ما حدث إنتهت زيارة خالتى هذة لنا ، ومضت هى وبنيها الثلاثة وإبنتها نيفين . ونظرا لأن هذا الأمر ظل مكتوما ولم يعلن لأحد ، فقد توالت زيارة نيفين مع والدتها عدة مرات طيلة عامين ، وفى كل دفعة كانت تأتى إلينا ، كنا نعود لما سبق الإشارة إليه ، متى أنفردنا معا . لبثتُّ هكذا حتى تركت خالتى " إيتاى البارود " حيث ولدت أنا ، وإنتقلت إلى القاهرة نظرا لظروف العمل لدى زوجها ، ومن ثم عتقتُّ أنا من هذة العلاقة التى طالما عانيت منها ، إذ لم أعد أرى نيفين هذة سوى مرة واحدة فى السنة ، وأذكر تماما أنه منذ أن أنتقلت إلى القاهرة لم أفكر مطلقا فى العودة إلى هذا العبث . إلا أن الأفكار والإنفعالات السمجة لازمتنى بعنف وضراوة . وكثيرا ما كنت أصرخ فى داخلى من هولها بى ، ومما زاد من خطورتها وعنفها بى أننى لم أكن أجرؤ على أن أفضى لأحد بما عصف بى ولم أكن قد أدركت بعد البنوة الروحية التى أنتمى بها لأحد الآباء الروحيين كى ما يعيننى ويرشدنى حيال هذة الأفكار السمجة التى مررت حياتى . لم أذكر مرة أننى تلذذت بها ولم أذكر إننى إستدعيتها ذات يوم . كانت ترد على ذهنى كالسيل دون توقف ، وما كان يريحنى منها سوى وقفات الصلاة التى إعتدتها يوميا ، تلقنتها من نفسى دون أن يدبرنى أحد فيها ، لقد كانت السلاح الوحيد الذى أواجه به سيل هذة الأفكار المرة .*



*الفصل الثانى*
*صراع رهيب*

*كنت قد تجاوزت الخامسة عشر من عمرى ، حينما مرضت خالتى مرض الموت ، وعلى الرغم من أننى توقعت موتها بين اللحظة والأخرى ، إلا أننى ما وجدت فى نفسى قدرة أحتمل بها فراقها عنى . لقد تشبثت بها بكل عواطفى ... لقد كانت لى كل شىء ، أعتقد أنها لو كانت أمى ما كنت أحببتها بهذا الحب الذى كننته لها . من أجل هذا كله أقنعت نفسى بأنها لن تموت مطلقا ، وما هذا إلا مرض ستتعافى منه عاجلاً أو آجلاً .*
*لبثت خالتى هذة ملازمة فراشها ثلاثة أشهر ، بعدها إشتدت وطأة المرض عليها وراحت فى غيبوبة دامت يومين ، بعدها أسلمت روحها بيد خالقها ، فلم أستطيع أن أحتمل ... لقد إنتابتنى حالة جعلتنى أكذب كل من يقول لى أنها ماتت ، وعلى الرغم من صغرى إلا أنهم ما إستطاعوا أن يخرجوننى من الحجرة ، حيث كان جثمانها مسجى . إذ أنهم كلما حاولوا ذلك كنت أسرع نحوها وأمسك بها بكل قوتى كما لو كانت فى الجسد بعد ، حتى إنهم إضطربوا لأجلى ورأوا أن يتركونى بجوارها ولبثوا هم معى لئلا يحدث لى سوء . وظللت هكذا حتى حانت لحظة دفنها وقتئذ أذكر أن أحد أقاربى أخذنى وضمنى لصدره حائلاً بينى وبين رؤيتها ولبث هكذا حتى واروا جسدها فى التراب إهتز كيانى كله هزة عنيفة . أذكر أننى دمت أربعين يوما فى حالة ذهول ودهشة لما حدث ، حتى أنهم ظنوا أننى قد فقدت عقلى ، الأمر الذى إضطرهم أن يتوجهوا بى إلى مستشفى أمراض عقلية ونفسية ، مكثت بها أسبوعا ، بعدها خرجت وقد تعافيت قليلا ، وبدأت أتقبل خبر موتها ، وأُلزم نفسى بقبول هذا الواقع مضى على وفاة خالتى ما يقرب من سنة ، وأنا أبحث فى الإنسان عما يعوضنى عم محبتها ولم أجد ، الأمر الذى جعلنى منطويا كئيبا وحزينا دائما ، إلا أننى كنت أجد نفسى مستريحا للجمال بشتى صوره، هذا الجمال كنت أراه فى مكان هادىء خال وسط الأراضى المزروعة ، حيث الخضرة التى تكسو سطح الأرض ، وجداول المياه تجرى بين أحواض هذة الخضرة . والأشجار الباسقة التى تصدر منها أصوات هادئة ، كنت أسمعها كما لو كانت موسيقى تعزف الحاناً شجية ، متى داعبت أوراقها رياح خفيفة ، أو زقزقة عصفور بين أغصانها . وطالما كنت أقضى النهار كله بين هذة المزارع ... إذا همست فى أذنى موسيقى هادئة حزينة كانت تسكرنى ومن فرط طربى بها كنت ألبث مكانى حيث مصدرها ، مستمعا إلى أن تنتهى ... كانت ترتسم على شفتى إبتسامة عريضة تنم عن سعادة غامرة ، تشمل إنسانى كله ، متى رأيت صورة جميلة لأنسان يمثل أمامى . حاصل القول أمسيت مولعا بالفنون كافة من موسيقى وأدب وشعر وغناء ، إذ كنت أطالع الكتب التى كانت تتحدث عن هذة العلوم الأدبية والإنسانية بلهفة تلك التى كنت أستنبط منها جمالا ذات يوم ، وفيما أنا مغمور بهذة المشاعر والأحاسيس ، رأت عينى فتاة لم تكن قد تجاوزت أثنى عشر ربيعا ، حباها جابلها بصورة ملائكية رائعة الجمال ، كان قوامها يخيل لك أنها قد بلغت العشرين من عمرها إلا أنى ما إلتفت لشىء فيها سوى صورة وجهها الملائكى ، لقد كانت إبنة لأناس جاورونا حديثا ولما عرفت أنها مسيحية . إزدادت فى عينى جمالا ، ولبثت مولعا بجمالها ما يقرب من خمس سنوات تقريبا دون أن أصارح أخى بمشاعرى هذة ودون أن أنطق بكلمة أعبر بها عما كنت أكنه لها من حب وإعتزاز وتقدير إذ كنت قد عزمت على أن أطلبها من أبيها متى إنتهيت من دراستى وإلتحقت بعمل ما .*
*فى هذة الآونة كان أخى حنا قد تزوج وسكن بالشقة التى تركتها لنا خالتى وبعد زواجه بقليل خُطبت جنفياف شقيقتى ، وكنت أنا قد أنهيت دراستى بالجامعة وحصلت على ليسانس الآداب قسم فلسفة ، وقتئذ لما طُلبت للتجنيد فى الجيش الذى يقوده الإنجليز ، دفع لى أخى البدل عوضا عن تجنيدى ، وعينت فيما بعد مدرسا للفلسفة بالمدرسة الثانوية التى كانت بالقرب من منزلنا . وأرادنى أخى أن أخطب ، إذ قد إستطاع أن يلمح - من بعيد - مشاعرى جهة مارجريت هذة ولما فاتحنى فى هذا الأمر صرحت له بأننى سأتقدم لخطبة هذة الفتاة ، فسر الجميع باختيارى هذا . ولما إلتقى الكبار حول هذا الأمر توافقوا ، ولما أحاطونى بهذا أحسست أن سعادة لا نظير لها قد غمرتنى . فرحت أعمل وأدخر لأجل أن أعد بيتا للزيجة .*
*مضى شهر على خطبتنا ، وفيما أنا فى طريقى من المدرسة التى كنت أعمل بها ، إلى المنزل رأيت مارجريت بصحبة آخر ، تحادثه بدالة فصعقت ، وتسمرت قدماى فى الأرض ، وما أن رأيتها وقد إنفردت عنه إتجهت نحوها ، ودموعى كادت أن تنهمر من عينى ، ولما سألتها عن كنه العلاقة التى تربطها بهذا الشاب ، فاجابتنى قائلة :*
*" أنا حرة فيما أختار لحياتى لقد وافقت على خطبتك لى إثر إصرار أبى على قبولى إياك والآن ليكن لك ما تريد إن شئت أن تقبلنى زوجة فيما أنا عليه فليكن وإن لم ترد فإفعل ما شئت " .*
*طرقت أذنى بكلماتها هذة ، وتركتنى غير مبالية بشىء بالمرة وكأنها لم تأت بما يدينها . أما أنا فعصفت بى العاصفة التى زعزعتنى حين وفاة خالتى ، إذ قد إهتز كيانى كله ، وإضطربت لدى موازينى للأمور ومقاييسى للجمال تساءلت كيف يسكن ذلك الإنسان الذى حدثنى منذ قليل ، فى هذا الجمال الذى صورت فيه مارجريت هذة أيام وشهور مضت على ما حدث ، وإستسلمت للواقع حتى إستطعت أن أنسى كل شىء . لكن التى عصفت بى بعدئذ هى الأفكار السمجة التى وجدت طريقها إلى رأسى ثانية . كل هذا وأنا لا أدرى ما الذى يحدث فى حياتى . كثيرا ما كنت أتساءل : لماذا رفضت مارجريت أن تكون لى زوجة ؟ لماذا فارقتنى خالتى ؟ لماذا سمح الله بموتها رغم أنه يعلم تماما مدى إرتباطى بها ؟ لماذا لازمتنى هذة الأفكار النجسة المفعمة بالدنس طيلة سنى حياتى كلها ؟ ومن يكون هذا الأسود الذى رأيته واقفا مقابلى وأنا لم أكن قد تجاوزت العاشرة من عمرى بعد ؟ إلى متى كل هذة الضيقات ؟ ما هى إردتك يارب من وراء هذا كله ؟ هل لأجل هذة الضيقات ولدت أنا ؟طالما كنت أصرخ وأطلب من الله أن يعلن لى مشيئته ويوضح لى أمورى إذ كنت أبكى بمرارة قلب أمامه كى يرفع عنى أتعابى هذة ، خاصة الأفكار السوداء التى حطمت رأسى أذكر يوما ، هاجمتنى فيه هذة الأفكار بعنف وضراوة حتى تحركت فىَّ الأوجاع بقسوة ما إستطعت أن أحتملها ، فإستسلمت لوطأتها وبعد قليل أستيقظت من غيبوبة إبليس التى عصفت بى لأجد نفسى مطروحا على الأرض ، متجردا من ثيابى كاليوم الذى ولدت فيه من بطن أمى ، غارقا فى سماجتى ، ولما هممت بالنهوض لأرتدى ملابسى ، إذ بى أرى ذلك الأسود الذى سبق أن رأيته وأنا إبن عشر سنوات ، ماثلا أمام عينى ، فإرتعدت فرائسى ، وتأففت من قباحة صورته ، إذ قد رأيته بوضوح هذة المرة : أسود اللون كله ، عاريا تماما شعره أشعث ، عيناه حمراوان كالدم تصدر عنهما نظرات مفزعة بينما لاحت أسنانه البيضاء وسط سواد وجهه معلنة عن ابتسامة صفراء مفعمة بالرياء والخداع . فأخذت أزحف للوراء مرتجفا . وجعلت أستجمع كل ما بقى لى من شجاعة وسألته :من أنت ؟!! أنا المكلف بخدمتك طيلة حياتك من قبل رئيسى . من أنت ، ومن يكون رئيسك هذا ؟؟!**هذا لا يعنيك فى شىء فقط أنا فى خدمتك ، فاخبرنى بما تريده وأنا آتى به إليك توا أعتقد أننى لن أكون معوزا لك فى شىء ؟!**فكر حسنا أنت فى ريعان شبابك ألا تريد مارجريت زوجة لك ؟؟تضايقت للغاية ، وأحسست أن الخوف قد فارقنى ، وما أستطاع أن يساومنى لحيظة بعرضه الأخير هذا وإنتهرته بملء صوتى قائلاً**قلت لك لن أكون معوزا لشىء من أسود مثلك أغرب عن وجهى أغرب عن وجهى وطفقت أصرخ مستغيثا بالرب ياربى يسوع المسيح إبن الله أرحمنى أنا الخاطىء .. إلى متى يارب تنسانى اللهم التفت إلى معونتى يارب أسرع وأعنى فما كدت أستكمل صراخى هذا حتى رأيته ، وقد تحول إلى دخان أسود ، إشتممت منه الرائحة الكريهة التى سبق أن شممتها ، حين كنت صبيا ، وبعدها اختفى تماما عنى .*
*من ثم أدركت كنة هذا الأسود الذى رأيته ، وأيقنت أنه وراء كل هذة الأفكار التى طالما تصدعت رأسى بها طيلة هذة الأعوام التى مضت لكن ما أفضيت لأحد بما رأيت ، حتى أب إعترافى ، خفت أن أروى له ما رأيته بعينى رأسى لئلا يكذبنى أو يتشكك فى سلامة عقلى ، وبالتالى إحتفظت لنفسى بما حدث قبيل رؤيتى هذة . ومن تلك اللحظة تسلحت بالصلاة الدائمة وإستعنت بالرب يسوع المسيح القادر على خلاصى ، فخفت عنى وطأة هذة الحروب الضارية وإسترحت منها أياما ليست بقليلة مضت أيام قلائل ، وحدث أن أخى حنا - الذى قد حصل على بكاليريوس التجارة منذ سبع سنوات وعمل محاسبا لدى رجل إنجليزى يدعى " مستر جونسون دانيل " صاحب مصنع نسيج الذى من فرط ثقته فى أخى هذا ، عينه مديرا عاما للمصنع كله ، إذ كان ينوب عنه حينما كان يغيب عن مصر لأجل زيارته لأسرته فى لندن من وقت لآخر ، ولبث أخى يدير له المصنع طيلة خمسة عشر عاما إلى أن ناهز ، مستر جونسون هذا الستين من عمره - إستدعانى أخى وفاجأنى قائلاً :إنصت يا سامى لما سأخبرك به ها أنا منصت لك يا أخى ، قل ما تريد مستر جونسون دانيل الذى أدير له مصنعه ، باعه لرجل مصرى بكل ما فيه من ماكينات وآلات وخامات قطنية ، وقرر أن يغادر مصر ويعود إلى بلاده ويبقى هناك حتى توافيه المنية . هذا وقد عرض علىَّ هذا المفضال أن أهاجر معه أنا وأسرتى لأدير له أملاكه ومصانعه التى له فى لندن نظير 10% من قيمة إيراداته على أن يكون لى نصف تركته عقب وفاته ، وإذ لم يكن له بنون فقد قرر أن يكتب لإخوته وزوجته نصف ماله ، والنصف الآخر لىَّ ولأسرتى . وفى الواقع أنا قد وافقته ليس طمعا فيما وعدنى به ، إنما لأجل ثقته التى لست أهلا لها ، هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى لقد فضلت فكرة الهجرة من البلاد نظرا للظروف السياسية المضطربة ، والثورات الشعبية التى تمر بها مصر الأمر الذى أشعر المواطنين بعدم إستقرارهم فى بلادهم . هذا وقد وافقتنى شقيقتك جنفياف ، وخطيبها الذى رأى أن يعقد إكليله قبيل سفره معى . ومن جهتك أنت أعتقد أنه لا مانع لديك فقد أعفيت من الخدمة بالجيش نظير رسوم البدل التى سددتها لك عوضا عن تجنيدك ، فما رأيك يا أخى؟**أما أنا فدون أن أفكر برهة ، فيما عرض علىَّ وجدت نفسى أجيبه مندفعا بقوة لا أدريها قائلاً:**أنا لن أترك مصر مطلقا ... سافر أنت يا أخى ومعك شقيقتك وخطيبها كما قلت لكن كيف لى أن أتركك وحدك بمصر ؟**أطمئن يا أخى ، أنا الآن إبن ثلاثة وعشرين عاما من العمر ، وأعمل مدرسا ، ولست معوزا لشىء من أحد . وعلى أى الأحوال متى راقت لى فكرة الهجرة سأكتب لك فيما بعد*
*هل هذا قرارك الأخير يا سامى ؟ نعم يا أخى هذا قرارى وأعتقد تماما إننى لن أعدل عنه .*
*وفى خلال شهر ، كان أخى قد أعد كل شىء وهاجر إلى لندن على ظهر الباخرة ( ليون ) التى أبحرت من الأسكندرية فى الخامس والعشرين من مايو عام 1905 م ، ولبث أخى يراسلنى بصفة دورية ليطمئن علىَّ ، وكنت أنا من حين لآخر أكتب إليه . وبعد أن أمسيت وحيداً بالمنزل ، الأمر الذى أسعدنى للغاية ، فوجدتها فرصة سانحة للصلاة والقراءة ، فكنت أعود من المدرسة إلى المنزل وألبث به عاكفا على ممارسة كافة تدابيرى الروحية بأمانة مطلقة ، والأمر الذى أسرنى هو أن هذة الأفكار السمجة ، قد فارقت رأسى تماما فهنئت لى المعيشة فى منزلى هذا ، وذقت حلاوة العشرة مع المسيح وإختبرت ما قاله داود النبى : " ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب " . ونسيت كل شىء وما إشتقت لحظة أرى فيها أخى أو شقيقتى ، وكأنى ولدت وحدى ، وقلت للرب : " من لى فى السماء ومعك لا أريد شيئا فى الأرض "*



*الفصل الثالث*
*باب الحياة*

*خلال هذة الأيام التى عشتها فى حجرتى ، تاقت نفسى لأن أذهب إلى دير ،وأجلس مع أحد رهبانه ، لأتحدث معه حول الأفكار التى ظلت تراودنى من حين إلى آخر ،لا أدرى إن كانت أفكار رهبانية ، أم مجرد ميول وقتية نتيجة الفترة التى إنفردت فيهابنفسى ، بعد هجرة أخى . على أى الأحوال ، لقد تركت هذة الأفكار يدبرها لى المسيحالذى سألته : إن كانت هذة الأفكار من قبلك رتب لى زيارة لدير تختاره أنت . كان هذافى غضون يونية عام 1905م*
*وفى أول يوليو من هذا العام ، قصدت المدرسة التى كنتأدرس فيها لأصرف راتبى عن شهر يونية ، حيث أننا كنا قد ابتدأنا العطلة الصيفية فىنهاية العام الدراسى 1904 - 1905 . وفيما أنا خارج من باب المدرسة بعدما قضيتمصالحى هذة . إذ بأحد زملائى ينادينى من الداخل فإلتفت نحوه وأسرع هو إلىَّ فحييتأهلا ، أهلا بك يا أنطون أنها لفرصة سعيدة لكم كنت مشتاق أن أراكهكذا أنا أيضا يا سامى والرب يعلموبعد ما تبادلنا كلمات المودةوالمحبة سألتهخيراً هل هناك ما تود أن تحيطنى به؟نعم يا سامىلقد رتبت مع زملائنا المسيحيين بالمدرسة رحلة بالقطار إلى دير القديس العظيمماربولس الرسول ، إذ قد اعتدت أن أخذ بركة هذا الدير عشية عيد الرسل كل عام وفى هذةالسنة إنتابتنى فكرة ، وهى أن أعرض على زملائى أن نقوم برحلة جماعية لهذا الدير . وبنعمة المسيح قد أقنعت زملاءنا العشرة جميعهم بالمدرسة ، فضلا عن خمسة عشر آخرينمن خدام الكنيسة التى أخدم بها سيصحبوننا فى رحلتنا هذة . فلما رأيتك الآن ، رأيتأن أحيطك علما برحلتنا هذة ، رغم أننى موقن تماما أنك لن توافقنا ، إذ عرفنا عنكأنك لا تميل لمثل هذة الأجتماعات ربت على كتف أنطون وإبتسمت بإبتسامة وليدةسعادة حقيقية غمرت إنسانى كله وقلت لهفى الواقع أنا لا أميل لمثل هذةالرحلات ، لكنها مادامت لدير ، يمكنك أن تعتبرنى ضمن المشتركين فى رحلتك هذة بادلنى أنطون بابتسامة رقيقة وقال لىإذاً ، سنتقابل معا على محطةإيتاى البارود فى السادسة صباح السبت الموافق 11/7/1905 لنسافر معا فى قطار السادسةوالنصف المتجة إلى مدينة مرسى مطروح . وإلى أن نلتقىكدت لا أصدق نفسى ، يالعظيم حبك يارب ، ويا لحكمة تدبيرك ، ويا لسرعة إستجابتك ، لكم أشكرك وأسبحكوأباركك هكذا جعلت أصلى وأشكر فى داخلى وأنا فى طريقى إلى المنزل بعدما تركت أنطون، إلى أن وجدت نفسى ماثلا أمام باب حجرتى وأنا أطفر فرحاوفى الثانية عشر ظهرالسبت هذا ، كنا قد نزلنا من القطار لدى محطة العلمين ، وإجتمعنا معا وتأهبنا لنقطعمسافة ستة عشر كيلو مترا ، التى هى طول المدق الترابى المؤدى إلى الدير ، سيرا علىأقدامنا . ولم نكن قد سرنا خمسة كيلو مترات ، حينما لاحت لمرآنا منارة الدير التىيعلو قبتها الصليب ، وقتها جعلت أملى عينى من هذا المنظر الذى حرك مشاعرى كلها ،وخيل لى أنه كما لو كان سفينة نوح التى نجا بها هو والذين معه من الطوفان . ولشدةولعى بهذا المنظر ، جعلت أمشى بخطوات واسعة سريعة وأنا فى خلوة هادئة مع المسيح . ولما إلتفت للوراء إذ بى أرى إخوتى بعيدا عنى بما يقرب من كيلو متر ، فلم أرد أنأنتظرهم ، وإعتقدت أنهم لن يتضايقوا منى فى شىء ، نظرا لطباعى المعروفة لديهم جميعا . ولبثت هكذا حتى وجدت نفسى أمام باب الدير فى الرابعة مساء اليوم عينه ، وإذبالدير مكتظ لغايته بالزائرين ، وقد نما لعلمى فيما بعد أن هذا اليوم هو العيدالسنوى للدير حيث أن شفيع هذا المكان قد استشهد هو والقديس العظيم بطرس الرسول فىمثل هذا اليوم الذى تحتفل به الكنيسة عامة بعيد الرسل والدير هذا يحتفل به إحتفالاخاصا .لم أستطيع أن أبقى منتظرا لحين وصول باقى أفراد رحلتنا هذة ، فدخلت وسطالزائرين ، وأخذت بركة كنيسة القديس العظيم ماربولس ، وجعلت أطوف بعينى أرجاءهاوحوائطها المزدانة بالأيقونات الأثرية الرائعة ، ثم إلتفت يمين المذبح لأرى مقصورةفخمة طعمت بالعاج أسفل قبتها أيقونة كبيرة بالحجم الطبيعى للقديس بولس الرسول ،وعلى قاعدة المقصورة أسفل الأيقونة مباشرة تابوت فضى رائع نقشت عليه صلبان قبطيةالتراث توسطها برواز محفور فى معدن التابوت داخله قرأت هذة الكلمات : " بعض من رفاتالقديس بولس الرسول "وقتئذ سرت فى جسدى كله قشعريرة دفعتنى للسجود نحو الأرض أمامهذة الرفات المقدسة وأنا أحدث نفسى قائلاً : " يا لها من بركة عظيمة لا أستحقها ،لقد أهلتنى يارب أن أرى وألمس رفات هذا العظيم فى الكارزين ، صفيك القديس بولسالرسول " ودمت ساجدا مصليا أن يدبر الرب أمورى ويعلن لى مشيئته بوضوح . وجعلتأتضرع لعظمته تعالى أن يسكننى هذا المكان المقدسوخرجت من الكنيسة لأرى إخوتىقد وصلوا إلى الدير ، فإعتذرت لهم عن سبقى لهم ، أما هم فبمحبة ( إلتمسوا لى عذرا )وفيما أنا أتأسف لهم ، إذا بأب راهب على ما بدا لى أنه قد جاوز الخمسين منعمره ، قصيرا فى قامته ، تتدلى من ذقنه لحية طويلة غزيرة سوداء تتوسطها خصل بيضاءليست بقليلة يحيط به جمع غفير من الزائرين بعضهم يقبل يمناه لأخذ بركته ، والبعضيسأله فى شغف ، والبعض الآخر يتطلع إلى وجهه المملوء سلاما وهو من حين لآخر يبتسملهم إبتسامة صافية مفعمة بالأبوة هكذا أحسستها أنا .فتاقت نفسى لمعرفته وللحديثمعه على إنفراد ، ولكن بدا لى هذا حلما ، إذ قلت لنفسى من أكون وسط أولئك الذينأحاطوا به حتى يتركهم وينفرد بى . وفيما أنا مفتكر هكذا ، إندفعت بفضولى وملت نحوأحد المحيطين به وهو يهم تاركا اللفيف المحيط بهذا الأب الوقور وسألته : منفضلك يا أخى ، قل لى أبونا من هذا ؟؟ فأجابنى مندهشا :*
*ألا تعرفه أنهأبونا يوحنا البولس ، المدبر للأخوة طالبى الرهبنة بالدير بتكليف من نيافة الأنباامبروسيوس أسقف الدير وذلك نظرا لثقته فيه ولقامته الروحية ، فضلا عن أنه أب إعترافكثير من آباء الدير فهو معروف ليس بين آباء الدير فحسب بل لجميع المترددين علىالدير ، والآباء يدعونه بأبونا يوحنا القصير . أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذةالمعلومات القيمة .*
*بادلنى الشكر وأنصرف عنى ، وأنا فى حالة من الفرح والمسرة لايستطيع قلمى أن يصفهما ، حتى أننى كدت أبكى ، وفيما أنا عليه ، إستجمعت كل مالى منشجاعة وإندفعت نحو اللفيف الملتف حوله وإخترقت دائرتهم به لأرى نفسى ماثلا أمام هذاالأب الوقور ، وكلى خضوع وحب وبسطت له يمناى قائلاً :- السلام لك يا أبىفنظر إلىّ بحنو وأبوة ، وأبتسامة صافية لاحت على شفتيه ، ووضع هو يمناه فوقالتى بسطتها له وبادلنى السلام قائلاالسلام لك والنعمة يا إبنىأما أنا فأخذت أقبل يده قبلات متواترة بملء الحب والخضوع لأبوته ، ثم سألنىمن أنت يا إبنى ..إبنك سامى صليب من إيتاى البارود بمحافظةالبحيرة وهذة أول مرة آتى فيها لزيارة الدير بل أى دير ولى رجاء لدى قدسكخير يا إبنى ماذا تريد أن أفعل لك ؟*
*متى جاز لقدسك وقت أجلس معكولو دقائق .حدقنى أبونا يوحنا بنظرة فاحصة ، ثم إبتسم لى وأجابنى بما كنت لاأتوقعه مطلقا :إنتظرنى عند باب الكنيسة عقب إنتهاء رفع بخور عشية العيد . أجابنى هكذا وأخذت أنا يمناه بين كفى ، وصرت أقبلها ، مفعما بالحب لشخصه وقلتله : أشكر محبتك يا أبى كل الشكرسأبقى منتظرا كما أشرت علىّ حتى تأتىقدسك .*
*مرت دقائق ، ودوت دقات جرس الدير فى أرجاء الصحراء معلنة بدء صلاة عشيةعيد الرسل فدلفت الجموع الذين أتوا لزيارة الدير ، نحو الكنيسة لحضور الصلاة . وفىالثامنة مساء اليوم نفسه إنتهت العشية حيث إستغرقت من الوقت ما يقرب من ثلاث ساعات . وحسبما أشار علىَّ أبونا يوحنا البولس لبثت منتظرا لدى باب الكنيسة حتى خرجفلمحنى وإبتسم لى قائلاً كل عام وأنت بخير ياأخ سامى . وقدسك بالصحةوالسلامة يا أبى ألا زلت تذكر قدسك ميعادى معك ؟*
*بالطبع يا أبنى هيانجلس داخل الكنيسة . وجالسته ما يقرب من ساعتين تقريبا أطلعته فيها على ظروفىالإجتماعية كلها ، ثم قصصت له قصتى مع هذا الأسود الذى رأيته دفعتين الأولى حين كنتصبياً والثانية منذ مضى عام تقريبا.*
*فإندهش للغاية .وطفق يطلب لى المعونة منالمسيح كى أثبت فيه . وفى ختام جلستى هذة حدثته بشأن فكر الرهبنة الذى أخذ يراودنىمنذ بضعة أيام ، فأشار على أن أحتفظ بالفكر ودبرنى بما يتلاءم وهذا الفكر كما أنهأرادنى أن أتردد على الدير فى خلوات بمقتضى فترات منظمة حسبما تسمح لى ظروف العملوأخيرا زودنى بنصائحه وإرشاداته إزاء الأفكار التى تهاجمنى من حين لآخر وفى نهايةجلستى معه نهض ووضع كلتا يديه على رأسى وحاللنى مصليا بصوت خافت ، بالكاد إستطعت أنأسمعه وبعد أن أنتهى من صلاته أخذت يمناه بين كفى وقبلتها قبلة البنوة لأبوتهالحانية التى منَّ بها الرب يسوع المسيح علىَّ ، وقبل أن نفترق سألته :أود ياأبى أن أكون قد وجدت نعمة فى عينيك وتقبلنى من اليوم إبنا لك .*
*ثق يا إبنى منذاللحظة التى رأيتك فيها وسط أولئك الذين أحاطوا بى ، أحسست أن أحشائى قد إستراحت لك . الرب قادر أن يدبر أمورك ويحفظك فيه ويديم معونته لك . لكم أنا سعيد يا أبىبأبوتك ، أرجو أن تذكرنى دائما فى صلاتك .*
*صلوات القديسين يا إبنى تكون معكوتحفظك . وفى الثالثة صباحا ، باكر عيد الرسل ، إستيقظنا جميعا على دقات جرسالتسبحة وتوجهنا إلى الكنيسة ولبثنا بها حتى خرجنا فى العاشرة صباحا فى نهاية قداسالعيد ، بعدها مباشرة تناولنا فطورنا على مائدة إستراحة الضيوف بالدير ، حيث إعتادالدير خاصة فى هذا اليوم أن يعد مائدة أغابى للضيوف الذين أتوا لقضاء عيد الرسلبالدير . وفى الثانية عشرة ظهيرة اليوم عينه إحتشدت الجموع عند باب الدير تأهبناللعودة إلى بلادهم إذ قد أعد الدير مركباته التى يقودها عمال الدير وتجرها الخيول، لنقل الزائرين إلى محطة القطار . وفى الثانية بعد الظهر كانت جموع الزائرين قدإحتشدت على محطتى القطار المتقابلتين ، البعض منهم فى إنتظار القطار الآتى من مرسىمطروح متجها إلى الإسكندرية ، والبعض الآخر فى إنتظار القطار الآتى من الإسكندريةمتجها إلى مرسى مطروح . لقد كان يوما مشهودا فى حياتى لن ينسى مطلقاوخرجت من الكنيسة لأرى إخوتى ، قد وصلوا إلى الدير ، فإعتذرت لهم عن سبقى لهم ، أما هم فبمحبة ( إلتمسوا لى ) عذرا.وفيما أنا أتأسف لهم ، إذا بأب راهب على ما بدا لى أنه قد جاوز الخمسين من عمره ، قصيرا فى قامته ، تتدلى من ذقنه لحية طويلة غزيرة سوداء تتوسطها خصل بيضاء ليست بقليلة يحيط به جمع غفير من الزائرين بعضهم يقبل يمناه لأخذ بركته ، والبعض يسأله فى شغف ، والبعض الآخر يتطلع إلى وجهه المملوء سلاما وهو من حين لآخر يبتسم لهم إبتسامة صافية مفعمة بالأبوة هكذا أحسستها أنا .فتاقت نفسى لمعرفته وللحديث معه على إنفراد ، ولكن بدا لى هذا حلما ، إذ قلت لنفسى من أكون وسط أولئك الذين أحاطوا به حتى يتركهم وينفرد بى . وفيما أنا مفتكر هكذا ، إندفعت بفضولى وملت نحو أحد المحيطين به وهو يهم تاركا اللفيف المحيط بهذا الأب الوقور وسألته : من فضلك يا أخى ، قل لى أبونا من هذا ؟؟ فأجابنى مندهشا :ألا تعرفه ... أنه أبونا يوحنا البولس ، المدبر للأخوة طالبى الرهبنة بالدير بتكليف من نيافة الأنبا امبروسيوس أسقف الدير وذلك نظرا لثقته فيه ولقامته الروحية ، فضلا عن أنه أب إعتراف كثير من آباء الدير ... فهو معروف ليس بين آباء الدير فحسب بل لجميع المترددين على الدير ، والآباء يدعونه بأبونا يوحنا القصير أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة بادلنى الشكر وأنصرف عنى ، وأنا فى حالة من الفرح والمسرة لا يستطيع قلمى أن يصفهما ، حتى أننى كدت أبكى ، وفيما أنا عليه ، إستجمعت كل مالى من شجاعة وإندفعت نحو اللفيف الملتف حوله وإخترقت دائرتهم به لأرى نفسى ماثلا أمام هذا الأب الوقور ، وكلى خضوع وحب وبسطت له يمناى قائلاً : السلام لك يا أبى .فنظر إلىّ بحنو وأبوة ، وأبتسامة صافية لاحت على شفتيه ، ووضع هو يمناه فوق التى بسطتها له وبادلنى السلام قائلاً : السلام لك والنعمة يا إبنى أما أنا فأخذت أقبل يده قبلات متواترة بملء الحب والخضوع لأبوته ، ثم سألنى : من أنت يا إبنى *
*إبنك سامى صليب .. من إيتاى البارود بمحافظة البحيرة .. وهذة أول مرة آتى فيها لزيارة الدير بل أى دير .. ولى رجاء لدى قدسك خير يا إبنى ... ماذا تريد أن أفعل لك ؟ متى جاز لقدسك وقت أجلس معك ولو دقائق .حدقنى أبونا يوحنا بنظرة فاحصة ، ثم إبتسم لى وأجابنى بما كنت لا أتوقعه مطلقا :إنتظرنى عند باب الكنيسة عقب إنتهاء رفع بخور عشية العيد .*
*أجابنى هكذا وأخذت أنا يمناه بين كفى ، وصرت أقبلها ، مفعما بالحب لشخصه وقلت له : أشكر محبتك يا أبى كل الشكر سأبقى منتظرا كما أشرت علىّ حتى تأتى قدسك .مرت دقائق ، ودوت دقات جرس الدير فى أرجاء الصحراء معلنة بدء صلاة عشية عيد الرسل فدلفت الجموع الذين أتوا لزيارة الدير ، نحو الكنيسة لحضور الصلاة . وفى الثامنة مساء اليوم نفسه إنتهت العشية حيث إستغرقت من الوقت ما يقرب من ثلاث ساعات .*
*وحسبما أشار علىَّ أبونا يوحنا البولس لبثت منتظرا لدى باب الكنيسة حتى خرج فلمحنى وإبتسم لى قائلاً :كل عام وأنت بخير ياأخ سامى . وقدسك بالصحة والسلامة يا أبى ... ألا زلت تذكر قدسك ميعادى معك ؟ بالطبع يا أبنى ... هيا نجلس داخل الكنيسة .وجالسته ما يقرب من ساعتين تقريبا أطلعته فيها على ظروفى الإجتماعية كلها ، ثم قصصت له قصتى مع هذا الأسود الذى رأيته دفعتين الأولى حين كنت صبياً والثانية منذ مضى عام تقريبا.*
*فإندهش للغاية .وطفق يطلب لى المعونة من المسيح كى أثبت فيه . وفى ختام جلستى هذة حدثته بشأن فكر الرهبنة الذى أخذ يراودنى منذ بضعة أيام ، فأشار على أن أحتفظ بالفكر ودبرنى بما يتلاءم وهذا الفكر كما أنه أرادنى أن أتردد على الدير فى خلوات بمقتضى فترات منظمة حسبما تسمح لى ظروف العمل وأخيرا زودنى بنصائحه وإرشاداته إزاء الأفكار التى تهاجمنى من حين لآخر وفى نهاية جلستى معه نهض ووضع كلتا يديه على رأسى وحاللنى مصليا بصوت خافت ، بالكاد إستطعت أن أسمعه وبعد أن أنتهى من صلاته أخذت يمناه بين كفى وقبلتها قبلة البنوة لأبوته الحانية التى منَّ بها الرب يسوع المسيح علىَّ ، وقبل أن نفترق سألته : أود يا أبى أن أكون قد وجدت نعمة فى عينيك وتقبلنى من اليوم إبنا لك . ثق يا إبنى منذ اللحظة التى رأيتك فيها وسط أولئك الذين أحاطوا بى ، أحسست أن أحشائى قد إستراحت لك . الرب قادر أن يدبر أمورك ويحفظك فيه ويديم معونته لك . لكم أنا سعيد يا أبى بأبوتك ، أرجو أن تذكرنى دائما فى صلاتك .صلوات القديسين يا إبنى تكون معك وتحفظك .وفى الثالثة صباحا ، باكر عيد الرسل ، إستيقظنا جميعا على دقات جرس التسبحة وتوجهنا إلى الكنيسة ولبثنا بها حتى خرجنا فى العاشرة صباحا فى نهاية قداس العيد ، بعدها مباشرة تناولنا فطورنا على مائدة إستراحة الضيوف بالدير ، حيث إعتاد الدير خاصة فى هذا اليوم أن يعد مائدة أغابى للضيوف الذين أتوا لقضاء عيد الرسل بالدير . وفى الثانية عشرة ظهيرة اليوم عينه إحتشدت الجموع عند باب الدير تأهبنا للعودة إلى بلادهم . إذ قد أعد الدير مركباته التى يقودها عمال الدير وتجرها الخيول ، لنقل الزائرين إلى محطة القطار . وفى الثانية بعد الظهر كانت جموع الزائرين قد إحتشدت على محطتى القطار المتقابلتين ، البعض منهم فى إنتظار القطار الآتى من مرسى مطروح متجها إلى الإسكندرية ، والبعض الآخر فى إنتظار القطار الآتى من الإسكندرية متجها إلى مرسى مطروح . لقد كان يوما مشهودا فى حياتى لن ينسى مطلقا .ومن تلك اللحظة عزمت على أن أقطع صلتى بكل ما يمكنه أن يعطلنى عن حياتى فى المسيح ، حتى أخى وأختى اللذين هاجرا إلى لندن ، كنت بالكاد أكتب لهما رسالة مقابل عشرات الرسائل التى كانت تصلنى منهما . ولم أكن أعرف سوى عملى بالمدرسة وحجرتى التى لم أستطيع أن أغادرها إلا للضرورة القصوى ، حتى باقى حجرات الشقة أغلقتها واكتفيت بالتى كانت خاصة بخالتى ، إذ قد إخترتها حجرة خاصة لى . وعكفت على الصلاة بكل القلب ، حتى حصلت على معونة من المسيح بها إستطعت أن أصلى سواعى الأجبية ليست السبع صلوات فحسب بل الستار أيضا ، وبالطبع كان بإرشاد من قبل أبى الروحى ، أبونا يوحنا البولس القصير أذكر أننى كنت أصلى بشهوة ، وما إستطعت أن أكف عن الصلاة يوما ، حتى حين المرض كنت أتلو المزامير وأنا راقد على فراشى وليس من يعزينى سواه خلال ترنمى بالمزمور . هذا فضلا عن أننى كنت قد قرأت كل ما كتب عن الرهبنة ، ووقفت على كافة إيحابياتها وسلبياتها والضيقات التى يتعرض لها راهب المجمع سواء من ذاتياته أو من الحروب التى يشنها إبليس عليه من وقت لآخر ، أو من قبل تقابله بإخوته فى المجمع .كل هذا إستوعبته ولممت به وأنا بعد فى حجرتى بالعالم ، وكانت حصيلتى مما قرأت وعرفت وأدركت ، هو أن العالم كان قد فقد كل ماله من قيمة لدى . وأنه لا شىء فى العالم يستحق أن يحيا الإنسان لأجله ، لقد أدركت أن غاية الله من وجود الإنسان على الأرض هى فترة إختبار بمقتضاها إما أن يؤهل الإنسان لملكوته أو أن يحرم من هذا الملكوت من قبل كلامه وأن الرهبنة هى طريق الموت الذى ينبغى أن يسلكه الراهب كى يحيا إلى الأبد ولا يرى الموت . وأحسست أن سر جمالها كائن فى ضيقاتها فما هى إلا باب ضيق وطريق كربة لكن فى نهايته يقف المسيح فاتحا ذراعيه وسعة صدره ليضم إليه كل من دخل من هذا الباب وسلك هذا الطريق ... أدركت ولمست بنفسى أن الرهبنة هى إنحلال من الكل لأجل الإرتباط بالواحد الذى هو الرب يسوع المسيح ، كما عرفوها آبائها وقادتها . وأنه ينبغى على الراهب أن تضرم فيه نار المحبة الإلهية ومن قبل هذة المحبة يحب الكل وهو بعيدا عن الكل .*
*كل هذة المفاهيم والقيم الرهبانية رسخت تماما فى إنسانى كله ، ومن ثم أمسيت غريبا فى العالم وشعور الغربة هذا هيمن على فكرى كله ، وفقدت قدرة الإحتمال أن أبقى فيه لحظة واحدة بعد اليوم .خلال هذين العامين اللذين أدركت فيهما ماهية الحياة الحقيقية وبطلان هذا العالم كنت قد ترددت على دير القديس بولس الرسول ما يقرب من عشر دفعات ، فى كل دفعة منها كنت أمكث بالدير أسبوعا على سبيل الخلوة ومراقبة الفكر ومحاسبة النفس . وفى المرة الأخيرة جلست مع أبونا يوحنا البولس القصير . وسألته أن يدبر لى كيفية إلتحاقى بالدير ، الذى لما لمس نضوج فكرة الرهبنة لدىَّ ، رتب لى جلسة مع نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس أسقف الدير ، وعلى ما يبدو أنه قد زكانى لديه إذ أن نيافته لم يناقشنى كثيرا حول الرهبنة - كعادة إختيار رؤساء الأديرة لطالبى الرهبنة قبيل قبولهم بالدير - بل أشار علىَّ أن أمضى وأنهى كافة إرتباطاتى وإلتزاماتى بالعالم وأن آتى إلى الدير فى بحر أسبوع ومعى حوائجى الخاصة فقط .ولما عدت إلى منزلى ثانية ، كنت قد وضعت فى إعتبارى أن أقطع صلتى تماما بكل ذوى بالجسد حتى أخى وشقيقتى كنت قد كففت عن مراسلتهما تماماً ، كى لا يعلما خط سير حياتى فيما بعد . أما الشقة التى كنت أسكنها بمفردى فتركت مفتاحها لدى أحد الأقارب بإيتاى البارود على أن يسلمه لخالتى الأخرى التى كانت تعيش بالقاهرة ، إذ قد أرسلت لها أن تأتى وتستلم مفتاح الشقة من ذاك الذى سلمته إياه . وقد عللت لها تصرفى هذا ، بأن ظروفى الجديدة إستدعت ذلك . هذا كل ما كتبته لها ، وقبل أن تأتى إلى إيتاى البارود ، كنت أنا قد سافرت إلى الدير دون أن يعلم أحد بمحل إقامتى الجديد . ومن ثم إنقطعت صلتى تماما بكل الذين لى حسب الجسد ، وأضحوا كالأموات بالنسبة لى وأنا أيضا أمسيت فى عداد الأموات فى إعتبارهم .فى الخامسة مساء الأحد 7 يوليو سنة 1907 م ، كنت أمام باب الدير ، لا على سبيل الخلوة كسابق عادتى إنما طلبا للرهبنة ، وبمجرد وصولى توجهت إلى الكنيسة ، وسجدت أمام المذبح وجعلت أصلى أطلب المعونة من المسيح وأن يعطينى نعمة فى أعين الجميع ، ويدبر حياتى كلها بحسب مشيئته الصالحة . ثم سجدت أمام مقصورة القديس بولس الرسول ، التى بها التابوت الفضى المحتوى أمام مقصورة القديس بولس الرسول ونهضت من سجودى ، وإنسكبت بكل إنسانى على التابوت طالبا صلاة هذا القديس وسألته أن يقبلنى إبنا له ، وبعد ما أخذت بركته ، توجهت إلى حيث قلاية أبونا يوحنا البولس القصير الذى فرح بقدومى وهنأنى بدخولى الدير لأجل الرهبنة ، ثم أشار على أن أقصد قلاية الأب الأسقف نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس كى أخبره بقدومى وليدبر لى إقامتى بالدير . فعلى الفور توجهت إلى قلاية نيافته فإستقبلنى تلميذ نيافته ، أبونا تيموثاوس البولس ، الذى أحاط نيافته بقدومى ثم عاد ودعانى لمقابلة سيدنا بالداخل . فلما مثلت أمامه صنعت ميطانية حتى الأرض لدى أقدام شيخوخته الوقورة إذ قد ناهز السبعين من عمره ثم نهضت وقبلت يمناه ولبثت واقفا أمام هيبته ، فإلتفت إلى بنظرة ، أحسست أنه قد فحصنى تماما بها ، ثم حدثنى قائلاً : حمدا لله على سلامتك يا أخ سامى ، الرب قادر أن يثبتك ويعطيك حياة مقدسة ورهبنة مقبولة ثم سلمنى مفتاح القلاية التى سأسكن بها وهو يقول لى : إستلم مفتاح قلايتك ، وسيذهب معك أبونا تيموثاوس ليريك مكانها ، كى ما ترتب حوائجك بها ومن باكر الغد ستعمل فى مطبخ الدير كمساعد لأبونا تيطس المسئول عنه .فإستلمت من نيافته المفتاح وصنعت ميطانية قائلاً :أشكر لنيافتك محبتك ، وأرجو صلاتك عنى دائما .فمد لى يمينه الممسكة بالصليب وهو يدعو لى قائلاً :الرب معك ، يحفظك فى إسمه القدوس ، ويبارك حياتك ويدبرها .ثم انصرفت من لدنه ، ورافقنى أبونا تيموثاوس ليرينى قلايتى التى تسلمت مفتاحها ، وبالقرب منها أشار لى عليها وتركنى ، فأسرعت تجاهها وفتحت بابها ودخلت وأغلقته عاجلا ووضعت حوائجى فى ركن منها ، وناحية الشرق بها ، سجدت ولم أستطع أن أمسك دموعى التى إنهمرت من مقلتى دون ضابط وجعلت أصلى : " أيها الرب يسوع المسيح من ملء إنسانك الماثل أمام عرش نعمتك الآن إسمح لى أن أشكرك وأباركك وأسبحك إزاء عظيم حبك وعظيم صنيعك الذى عظمته معى ... لقد أتيت إلى ههنا أقرع باب تعطفك ومراحمك ، راجيا أن تقبلنى كوعدك الصادق " كل من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجا " . كل ما أرجوه هو أن تثبتنى فيك حتى الموت ، لا تسمح أبدا أن أترك هذا المكان مطلقا ... لست فى عوز لشىء بالمرة حتى شكل الرهبنة ، إن رأيت أنه خير لى أن ألبث هكذا دونه فأنا أشكرك ... فقط ثبتنى فيك ، هبنى نعمة فى عينى آبائى كى ما يقبلونى وسطهم وأعدك أننى سـأكون خادما أمينا لك ، وخادما لتراب قدمى صغيرهم قبل كبيرهم بملء محبتى لأجلك وفيك وبك ومعك ... لأن لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة والسلطان والسجود إلى الأبد آمين " .إختتمت صلاتى ونهضت وأنا أجفف دموعى ، وابتدأت أنظف وأنظم قلايتى وأرتب حوائجى فيها وعقب غروب اليوم التالى افتقدنى بقلايتى أبونا يوحنا البولس القصير وبارك لى قلايتى بصلاة التبريك على كوب ماء ، رشه فى قلايتى كلها ثم أمضى معى بعض الوقت ، أسدى لى فيه نصائحه وإرشاداته ، وحثنى على الطاعة والمحبة للجميع ومراعاة صلوات المجمع بالكنيسة ، وبعد ذلك دعا لى بالثبات وحاللنى وإنصرف .وفى الليل جالست نفسى ، كى أرتب صلواتى بما يتفق ومواعيد الصلاة بالكنيسة وكذا خدمتى بالمطبخ ، وعينت وقتا لسواعى الأجبية ، وآخر للقراءة فى الكتاب المقدس وأقوال آباء الرهبنة الإِول التى سبق لى قراءتها وأنا بعد فى العالم . وعلى هذا المنوال أمضيت أياما ليست بقليلة ، وأنا حاصل على سلام لا نظير له ومحبة المسيح مضرمة فى قلبى ، أؤدى كافة الخدمات المطلوبة منى بكل فرح ومسرة حقيقية .وظللت هكذا إلى أن جسمت على ذهنى أفكار السماجة دفعة أخرى ، وعنفت بى أكثر من ذى قبل ولبثت محارباً بها طيلة عشرة أيام كادت قوتى كلها أن تخور ، وأوشكت على السقوط بالفكر والإستسلام لهذا الدنس لكن مراحم المسيح افتقدتنى ودفعتنى دفعا نحو أبونا يوحنا ، الذى عزانى وزودنى بالرشد والنصيحة إزاء هذا الفكر المر الذى تجرعت علقمه طيلة هذة الأيام ، وصلى لى وحاللنى وصرفنى من لدنه بسلام .عدت إلى تدابيرى ثانية ، وحصلت على راحة من هذا الفكر ، من قبل معونة المسيح ، حتى جاوزت عامين ونصف وأنا لا زلت مرتديا الجلباب الأبيض والقبعة البيضاء التى هى زى طالبى الرهبنة بالدير ، الذين ترهبنوا جميعهم بعد مضى عام من دخولى الدير ، وقتها كان أحدثهم قد أتم ثلاث سنوات وإذ قد إستوفوا جميعا فترة إختبارهم نالوا نعمة الرهبنة دونى فبقيت أنا وحدى مرتديا شكل طالبى الرهبنة .*
*والكتاب لسة لة باقى لو عاجبكم اكمل الباقى اوكى يا شاب *


----------



## إسرافيل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

رااائعة غفر لكـ على مجهودكـ الرائع وأتمنى أن أستطيع أن أقرأه كله


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالطبع كمل لنتابع
شكرا جداا






​


----------



## Philoxinos (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة الربّ معك أخي المبارك
شكراً على الكتاب الرائع
أنا متابع معك
ليبارك الربّ حياتك
*​


----------



## staregypt (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب جميل  بس ياريت تقسمة فى الكتابة علشان نقدر نتابع القراءه واحده واحده
شكراااا على المجهود:big35::big35::smi102::3::01FDAB~189:


----------



## bobbob55 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتى  ....  الكتاب مقسم الى فصول علشان ال حابب يعمل لة نسخ ولو حد منكم عاوز ابعتة لة على الايميل كامل فى ملف ورد اوفس انا اتحت امركم


----------



## bobbob55 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفصل الرابع *​
*طقوس الحياة

ذات يوم فى غضون يونية عام 1910م كنت قد عدت إلى قلايتى بعد أن إنتهيت من خدمتى بالمطبخ وأنا مرهق للغاية فطرحت جسدى على مرقدى ابتغاء قسط من الراحة لحين ما يدق جرس الغروب وخشية من أن يغلبنى النوم فكرت أن أتصفح كتابا ، فإلتفتُّ يمينا جهة مكتبى ، وأخرجت كتيبا إسمه " أمير التائبين القديس أغسطينوس ". قرأت فيه سيرة كاملة للقديس أغسطينوس : أوليات حياته ، حيث اللهو والفساد والسعى الأعمى وراء المعرفة لأجل الكرامة والرفعة ، ثم تدابير الله لأجل توبته خلال دموع أمه ، القديسة مونيكا التى لبثت تبكى ضلالة إبنها سنوات كثيرة ، ثم الطفل الذى أعطاه رقوقا تحتوى على جزء من رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية ، التى قرأ بها : " أنها ساعة الآن لنستيقظ من النوم فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا . قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور " . فضلا عن سيرة القديس العظيم * *وأثرها الفعال فى حياته . وجعلت أقرأه فوقفت على توبته ونواله صبغة المعمودية المقدسة ، حتى صار أسقفا على قرطاجنة ، فيما بعد ، كما طالعت بعضا من أقواله وفلسفته الروحية فى حياته مع المسيح . إلى أن إنتهيت منه خلال ساعتين تقريبا ، وقد تعزيت تعزية ليست بقليلة . إلا أنى أذكر وقتها أننى أحسست بشىء من الكآبة والخوف والإضطراب ، ولم أدر ما الذى قادنى إلى هذا الأحساس . وفيما أنا مغمور فى أحاسيسى هذة دق جرس الغروب فتوجهت إلى الكنيسة وحين الصلاة بها تلاشت من داخلى هذة الأحاسيس فهدأت نفسى وإستراحت وقتئذ كنا على أبواب صوم الرسل ، أو قد نكون صمنا ، لا أذكر بالضبط . فقصدت أبونا يوحنا البولس لأجل تدبيره فترة الصوم هذة ، وبعدما إنتهيت من جلستى معه حاللنى وصلى لى ثم ربت على كتفى قائلاً : " يا إبنى إن تقدمت لخدمة ربك فهيىء نفسك لجميع التجارب " فقبلت يمينه وإنصرفت وأنا لا أدرى ما الذى كان يعنيه من وراء كلمته هذة؟ على أى الأحوال ليدبر الرب أمورى بحسب مشيئته الصالحة ، هكذا ناجيت نفسى .وفى السبت مساء الحادى عشر من يوليو سنة 1910م ، دق جرس الدير طويلا معلنا بدء صلاة عشية عيد الرسل الأطهار ، فأسرعت نحو الكنيسة وسجدت أمام المذبح ثم أمام المقصورة التى بها التابوت الذى يحتوى على بعض من رفات القديس بولس الرسول ونهضت وقبلت التابوت ثم الأيقونات المثبتة فى حجاب الهيكل ، ووقفت فى مكانى الذى إعتدت الوقوف فيه ، وما هى إلا دقائق حتى إصطف الآباء الثمانون الذين يمثلون مجمع دير القديس العظيم ماربولس الرسول فى الخورس الأول من الكنيسة وبمجرد أن دخل الكنيسة نيافة الأنبا امبروسيوس أسقف الدير رتلوا جميعهم لحن " إك إزماروؤت " 

*​*
*
*وبعد ما إنتهوا منه وقف نيافته مقابل الآباء ، وظهره للمذبح ، ثم فوجئت به يدعوننى قائلا :
تقدم إلى ههنا يا أخ سامى .* *ولما مثلت أمامه ، أوقفنى بجواره وخاطب الآباء المصطفين أمام نيافته قائلاً :
كل عام وجميعكم بخير يا أبهات ..فبادله الذين هنأهم قائلين : ونيافتك بالصحة والسلامة يا سيدنا 
ثم عاد وإستأنف حديثه لهم قائلاً : لقد إعتدنا أن نرسم رهبانا فى مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام والآن ليس بينكم أخوة طالبى رهبنة سوى الأخ سامى ، الذى أتم ثلاث سنوات وبضعة أيام فى الدير . فهل لديكم إعتراض على رهبنته؟قال هذا ووضع ذقنه على كف يمناه التى وضعها فوق كف يسراه قابضا بها على رأس عصاه ،وسكت فعمّ الصمت دقائق وهم يلتفتون بعضهم لبعض ، ثم قطع صمتهم بعض منهم قائلين:ليس لدينا أى إعتراض يا سيدنا على رسامة الأخ سامى ... تعيش نيافتك وترسم .فعاد نيافته وسأل أبونا تيطس قائلاً :* *أبونا تيطس بصفتك مسئول عن المطبخ الذى يعاونك فى الخدمة به الأخ سامى ، هل لك عليه ما يلومه فى شىء ؟ فأجاب أبونا تيطس قائلاً :لا شىء يا سيدنا يلام عليه الأخ سامى ... لقد لمست فيه الطاعة المطلقة والمحبة الفياضة للدير ولكل الساكنين فيه طيلة خدمته معى .* *بعدئذ توجه نيافته بالحديث إلى أبونا يوحنا البولس القصير سائلا إياه :* * أبونا يوحنا ، قدسك كأب إعتراف للأخ سامى هل لديك أى إعتراض على رهبنته ؟ ... أو ترى أن نرجىء رهبنته للعام القادم ... ما رأى قدسك ؟.* *أجاب أبونا يوحنا بإستفاضة قائلاً : نيافتك ، الأخ سامى قد أدرك الأمانة المطلقة فى حياته داخل قلايته وفى حياته وسط المجمع . وقد لمس الجميع طاعته ومحبته وديمومة مواظبته على حضور الكنيسة حين الغروب والتسبحة والقداس هذا وقد لمست فيه أيضا الأمانة فى الأعتراف والإلتزام بالمشورة والتدبير . الرب قادر أن يثبته ويعينه ، ويعطيه المثابرة فى الجهاد إزاء حيل العدو وفخوخه التى ينصبها من حين لآخر للذين إرتدوا هذا الشكل ، بصلوات نيافتك وصلوات الآباء عنه.ولما قال أبونا يوحنا كلمته هذة ، إبتسم نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس بإبتسامة عريضة وقال للآباء  إذا أهنئكم جميعا برسامة الأخ سامى راهبا . والرب قادر أن يثبته ويدبر حياته بصلواتكم عنه .
قال هذا وإلتفت نحوى وقال لى :إعمل ميطانية ياإبنى أمام المذبح وللآباء.فأسرعت وسجدت أمام المذبح ثم أمام رفات أبى القديس العظيم ماربولس الرسول . وعدت ثانية مقابل نيافته وصنعت ميطانية حتى الأرض ونهضت وقبلت الصليب ويمناه الممسكة به. ثم إلتفت نحو آبائى وسجدت إلى الارض مقابلهم ، فبادلونى هم أيضا سجودى بسجودهم إلى الارض ، ثم جعلت أصافح كل منهم وأقبل يديه طالبا حله إن كان كاهنا ، وسماحه إن كان راهبا لم ينل نعمة الكهنوت بعد . ولما إنتهيت من مصافحة آبائى وقفت مقابل سيدنا الذى دخل المذبح وأحضر ملابس الرهبنة مطوية ومحزومة بالمنطقة (1) وسلمنى إياها وأنا واقف مقابلة. فوضع الصليب على رأسى ليعطينى الأسم الجديد فى الرهبنة وهو يقول :" ندعوك يا أغسطينوس راهبا فى دير القديس العظيم مار بولس الرسول بالصحراء الغربية بالمدينة المحبة للمسيح مرسى مطروح.
 خين إفران إم إفيوت نيم إبشيرى نيم بى إبنيفما إثؤواف أو نوتى إن إوؤت إف إزما روؤت إنجى إفنوتى إفيوت بى بان طوكراطور " (2). قال هذا وهو يرشم على رأسى بالصليب الرشم الأول فاجابه الآباء مرتلين قائلين : آمين.
(1)ملابس الرهبنة عبارة عن : جلباب اسود ، قلنسوة تشبه الخوذة تستخدم كغطاء للرأس ومطرز بها ثلاثة عشر صليبا . ستة من الجهة اليمنى وستة جهة اليسار وصليب آخر جهة الخلف تشير إلى ما قيل (مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع نفسه حجر الزاوية ) ، ثم المنطقة وهى عبارة عن حزام من جلد مضفر به صلبان كان يتمنطق بها الراهب فى وسطه على جلبابه والدارج الآن هو التمنطق من الداخل وفوق القلنسوة يوضع شال منسوج يشمل الرأس والمنكبين.
(2) أى باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين .* *أما أنا فلما سمعت الإسم الجديد ، الذى أعطانبه فى الرهبنة ، أدركت أن الرب قد دبره لى وأحسست أننى لابد أن أحمل هذا الإسم شكلا وموضوعا . وفيما أنا مقود من إحساسى هذا ، رشم نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس رشما ثانيا على رأسى وهو يقول : " ندعوك يا أغسطينوس راهبا فى دير القديس العظيم ماربولس الرسول بالصحراء الغربية بالمدينة المحبة للمسيح مرسى مطروح . إف إزماروؤت إنجى بيف مونوجينيس إنشيرى إيسوس بخرستوس بنشويس "(1) . وإجابة الآباء مرتلين ثانية : آمين. وعاد نيافته ورشم على رأسى بصليبه ثالثة وهو يقول : " ندعوك يا أغسطينوس راهبا فى دير القديس العظيم ماربولس الرسول بالصحراء الغربية بالمدينة المحبة للمسيح مرسى مطروح . إف إزماروؤت إنجى بى إبنفما إثوواف إمباراكليتون " (2) واجابة الآباء ثالثةمرتلين : آمين . وبعد ذلك أخذ نيافته الملابس ثانية ووضعها على المذبح دفعة أخرى ، ، بينما رتل الآباء لحن خين أفران ، الذى اختتموه مرتلين قائلين : " أكسيوس ، أكسيوس ، أكسيوس بنيوت أغسطينوس بى موناخوس " (3).
وبعدما إنتهوا من رفع بخور عشية عيد الرسل ، أشار علىّ نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس بأن أبقى بالكنيسة ساهرا فى الصلاة حتى يحين موعد التسبحة . وفى الثالثة صبيحة عيد الرسل دق جرس الدير معلنا بدء تسبحة نصف الليل التى إستمرت حتى السادسة صباحا ، وقتئذ كان نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس قد دخل الكنيسة ، وبعدما سجد أمام المذبح وصلى دعانى لإتمام طقس رسامتى راهبا ، ولما وقفت أمامه أمرنى أن أرقد على ظهرى ورأسى متجهة ناحية الشرق وبعدما رقدت كما أشار علىَّ ، أتى أبونا تيموثاوس بوسادة صغيرة وضعها تحت رأسى ، وبستر من ستور الكنيسة غطانى به فشملنى كلى (4) وللوقت إبتدأ نيافته طقس الرسامة بصلاة الشكر المعتادة ، أعقبها برفع البخور ، وفيما كان نيافته يبخر ، سمعت الآباء يقولون الذوكصا لله ثم صلوا الصلاة الربانية وتلوا المزمور الخمسينى الذى مطلعه إرحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رأفتك إمح إثمى .... الخ.* *بعد ذلك سمعت أبونا يوحنا يقرأ نبوة قائلاً : من سفر التكوين لموسى النبى بركاته علينا آمين .... وإستأنف قدسه القراءة كما يلى : " وقال الله لإبرام إذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التى أريك . فأجعلك أمة عظيمة . وأباركك وأعظم إسمك وتكون بركة وأبارك مباركيك ولاعنك ألعنه . وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض . فذهب إبرام كما قال له الرب وذهب معه لوط.وكان إبرام إبن خمس وسبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران . فأخذ ساراى إمرأته ولوطا إبن أخيه وكل مقتنياتهما التى إقتنيا والنفوس التى إمتلكا فى حاران ... وخرجوا ليذهبوا إلى أرض كنعان . فأتوا إلى أرض كنعان وإجتاز إبرام فى الأرض إلى مكان شكيم إلى بلوطة مورة وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ فى الأرض . وظهر الرب لإبرام وقال لنسلك أعطى هذة الأرض فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب الذى ظهر له . ثم نقل من هناك إلى الجبل شرقى بيت إيل ونصب خيمته وله بيت إيل من المغرب وعاى من المشرق . فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب ودعا بإسم الرب . ثم إرتحل إبرام إرتحالا متواليا نحو الجنوب " . وختم أبونا يوحنا قراءته لهذة النبوة قائلاً : والسبح لله دائماً أبدياً آمين .
(1) أى مبارك إبنه الوحيد الجنس يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين.
(2) أى مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين.
(3) أى مستحق مستحق مستحق الأب أغسطينوس أن يكون راهبا .
(4)بمقتضى طقس رسامة الرهبان يتحتم على من سيرسم راهبا أن يرقد على ظهره ووجهه ناحية الشرق أمام المذبح ويغطونه بستر مصلب من ستور الكنيسة إن لم يكن هناك سترا خاصا معدا لذلك حيث أن الصلوات التى ستتلى عليه تماثل إلى حد كبير الصلوات التى تجنز بها الكنيسة الذين رقدوا . لذلك لابد أن يتشبه الراهب بالميت الذى يصلى عليه معلنا بذلك موته عن العالم .* *لقد لبثت راقدا على ظهرى ، منصتا لكل كلمة بقلبى ولدى إحساس بأن إبرام الذى قال له الله أن يذهب من أرضه وعشيرته وبيت أبيه إلى الأرض التى يريه إياها ، هو أنا الذى ينبغى لى أن أترك كل شىء وأتجرد من كل شىء وأمضى إلى حيث يقول الرب . وبعدما أتم أبونا يوحنا قراءته لهذة النبوة سمعت أبونا تيموثاوس يقرأ هكذا : " من سفر التثنية لموسى النبى بركاته علينا آمين " . ثم إستأنف قدسه القراءة قائلاً : " فإحفظوا الوصايا التى أوصيتكم بها وإعملوا بها فإذا عملتم بها عشتم وكثرتم ودخلتم الأرض التى حلف الرب لكم ولآبائكم أن ترثوها . وتذكرون الطرق كلها التى سيركم الله ربكم فيها فى البرية ليربكم ويعلم ماذا فى قلوبكم إن كنتم تحفظون وصاياه أم لا . فأذلك وأجاعك وأطعمك المن فى البرية الذى لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه أباؤك لكى يعلمك أنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله . ثيابك لم تبل ولم تجف رجلاك هذة الأربعين سنة ليعلم قلبك. إنه كما يؤدب الرجل ولده كذلك الرب إلهك يؤدبك . فإحفظ وصايا الرب . ليدخلك أرضا صالحة ذات عيون وماء حلو . وتجول وتسكن فى الجبال . والأرض حنطة وشعير وعنب وتين وزيتون ودهن وعسل ، أرض لا تأكل فيها خبزك بالمسكنة ولا يعوزك فيها شىء " . والسبح لله دائماً أبدياً آمين .هكذا ختم أبونا تيموثاوس قراءته.* *تنهدت فى قلبى وقلت مادامت الأرض التى ستقودنى إليها لا يعوزنى فيها شىء ، سأمضى معك حافظا وصيتك بكل القلب ، وكأب يا سيدى أدبنى متى حدت عن طريقك، وها إرادتى أعطيك إياها وها إنسانى كله الذى أعطيتنى أياه أعطيك كى ما أتحد بك وأكون واحدا فيك.* *بعد ذلك تلا أبونا أبيفانيوس من مراثى أرميا قائلاً : " أردد هذا من قلبى من أجل ذلك أرجو أنه من احسانات الرب أننا لم نفن لأن مراحمه لا تزول . هى جديدة فى كل صباح . كثيرة أمانتك . نصيبى هو الرب قالت نفسى من أجل ذلك أرجوه ، طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه وللنفس التى تطلبه ، جيد أن ينتظر الإنسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب جيد للرجل أن يحمل النير فى صباه ويجلس وحده ويسكت لأنه قد وضعه عليه . يجعل فى التراب فمه لعله يوجد رجاء . يعطى خده لضاربيه . يشبع عارا لأن السيد لا يرفض إلى الأبد فإنه ولو أحزن يرحم حسب كثرة مراحمه لأن لا يذل من قلبه ولا يحزن بنى الإنسان أن يدوس أحد تحت رجليه كل أسرى الأرض " . مجداً للثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين.
حقا يارب قد صرت نصيبا لى . بل قد صرت كل شىء بالنسبة لى ... أشكرك يا مخلصى إذ لأجلى لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البصاق وشبعت من العار ، وبصليبك رسمت لى الطريق التى ينبغى أن أسلكها حاملا الصليب تابعا لك كل أيام حياتى .
ختم أبونا أبيفانيوس قراءته لمراثى أرميا ثم سمعت أبونا أغناطيوس يقرأ قائلاً : " من حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ بركاته علينا آمين إذا إشتهيت الحكمة فإحفظ الوصايا والرب يمنحك إياها . لأن الحكمة والأدب خشية الرب ومسرته الإيمان والحلم . لا تكن غير أمين لخشية الرب ولا تقترب منه بقلب ملتو .لا تكن مرائيا أمام الناس ولا تعثر بشفتيك لا ترتفع لئلا تسقط وتجذب لنفسك تعييرا ويكشف الرب خفاياك وفى وسط الجماعة يطرحك . لأنك ما تقدمت بصدق إلى مخافة الرب وقلبك مملوء غشا . مجدا للثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين" هبنى يارب الحكمة التى من لدنك ، التى رأسها هى مخافتك. بقلب صادق أعطنى أن اقف أمامك كل حين . وأجعل هدفى الذى هو أنت نصيب عينى دائما ، ولا تسمح أبدا أن يكون هناك شىء أسعى إليه خلال شكل حياتى الجديد هذا سواك أنت يارب. بعد ذلك سمعت أبونا بوليكربوس يقرأ من حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ فصلا آخر قائلاً : " يا إبنى إذا تقدمت لخدمة الرب فأعدد نفسك للتجربة وضع قلبك وإحتمل ولا تسرع فى زمان البلاء ، إلتصق بالله وكن صبورا ليكون لك فضل فى آخر حياتك . مهما أتاك فإقبله وأصبر على الوجع . فى إتضاعك كن صبورا لأن الذهب يجرب بالنار والناس المقبولون يجربون فى آتون التواضع. آمن بالله وتوكل عليه فهو يردك لمقامك ويقوم طريقك . يا خائفى الرب إحتملوا رحمته ولا تنصرفوا عنه لئلا تسقطوا . يا خائفى الرب آمنوا به فلا يضيع أجركم . يا خائفى الرب ترجوا به فتأتى عليكم الصالحات وسرور الدهر والرحمات . تأملوا فى الأجيال الأول وانظروا من توكل على الرب فخزى ؟ . أو من ثبت بخشيته فأهمل ؟ . أو من إستغاثه فرفضه؟ لأن الرب رؤوف رحوم طويل الأناة وكثير الرحمة ويغفر الخطايا ويخلص فى أوان الشدة الويل لمن هو ملتوى القلب وللشفاة الشريرة وللأيادى العاملة الإثم وللخاطىء الداخل على جانبين . الويل للمسترخى القلب لأنه لم يؤمن لأجل هذا لا يسر . الويل للذين تركوا الصبر وماذا يفعلون حينما يفحصهم الرب . أنقياء الرب لا يخالفون كلماته وأحباؤه يحفظون طرقه . أنقياء الرب يطلبون مرضاته وأحباؤه يمتلئون من شريعته . أنقياء الرب يهيئون قلوبهم ويواضعون أنفسهم أمامه قائلين لنقع فى أيدى الرب وليس فى أيدى الناس لأن كما هى عظمته كذلك رحمته. مجدا لللثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين " .
سمعت هذة النبوة وتنهدت فى قلبى وصليت : ها تقدمت لخدمتك يا سيدى ، وها قد هيأت نفسى للتجربة ، لكنك قلت بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا ، فإذا سمحت بالتجربة فلا تتركنى وحدى لئلا أخور فى الطريق . كن أنت معى وإسمح بحسب ما تراه ، فخير لى حقا يارب أن أقع فى يدك دائما من أن أقع فى يد إنسان... إحفظنى فيك وقدسنى لك بكليتى لأن لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة والسجود من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين.* *ولما إنتهوا من قراءة النبوات ، سمعت أبونا قزمان يصلى أوشية المرضى ، وبعدها تلوا الذكصولوجيات التى للعذراء القديسة مريم وللقديسين. ثم صلى نيافة الانبا أمبروسيوس هذة القطع من المزامير هكذا : " تعالوا أيها الأبناء وإسمعونى لأعلمكم خشية الرب من هو الإنسان الذى يهوى الحياة ويظن أن يرى أياما صالحة أكفف لسانك عن الشر وشفتيك عن أن يتكلما بالغدر حد عن الشر وأصنع الخير .أطلب السلامة وأتبعها . فإن عينى الرب على الأبرار وأذنيه تنصتان إلى طلبتهم " . ولما إختتم القطعة الأولى هذة قال الآباء هلليلويا.
وفى نهاية كل قطعة كانوا يقولون هكذا أيضا. ثم إستأنف الأنبا أمبروسيوس صلاته ثانية قائلا : " قد صنعت حكما وعدلا فلا تسلمنى إلى الذين يظلموننى . إقبل عبدك إليك فى الخير لئلا يكون علىَّ المستكبرون . عيناى قد فنيتا إلى خلاصك وقول عدلك . أصنع مع عبدك نظير رحمتك وحقوقك علمنى. عبدك أنا فهمنى فأعرف شهادتك إنه وقت يعمل فيه للرب . وقد نقضوا ناموسك . لأجل هذا أحببت وصاياك أفضل من الذهب والجوهر ولأجل هذا بإزاء كل وصاياك تقومت وكل طرق الظلم أبغضت " . هلليلويا. " قلبى إضطرب فىَّ وجزع الموت أتى علىَّ وغشيتنى الظلمة فقلت من يعطينى جناحين كالحمامة فأطير وأستريح هأنذا قد إبتعدت هاربا وسكنت البرية ، كنت منتظرا الذى يخلصنى من صغر نفسى " .هلليلويا.
بعد ذلك رتلوا لحن " تى شورى " بطريقة الحزن ورفعوا البخور للبولس. ثم رتلوا لحن " اثفيتى أناسطاسيس " ،الذى سمعت أبونا لوكاس يقرأه قائلا : " وأخيرا يا إخوتى تقوا فى الرب وفى شدة قوته ألبسوا عليكم جميع سلاح الله لكى تستطيعوا أن تقفوا قبالة حيل الشيطان لأن قتالنا ليس هو مع لحم ودم بل مع الرؤساء والسلاطين ومع ولاة هذا العالم المظلم ،ومع الأرواح الشريرة التى تحت السماء. فلذلك خذوا لكم جميع سلاح الله . لكى تقدروا أن تقاوموا فى يوم الشر . وإذا عملتم كل شىء إثبتوا وإنهضوا وأنتم مشدودون على ظهوركم بالحق ، وإلبسوا درع البر حاذين أرجلكم بإستعداد إنجيل السلام . ومع كل شىء خذوا لكم ترس الإيمان . هذا الذى به تقوون على إطفاء سهام الشرير المتوقدة . وخذوا لكم خوزة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذى هو كلمة الله وبكل صلاة وبكل طلبة. صلوا فى كل حين بالروح وكونوا فى هذا ساهرين بكل ملازمة وبكل طلبة. عن جميع الأطهار وعنى أنا أيضا لكى أعطى كلاما عند إفتتاح فمى لأنادى بسر الإنجيل علانية ، هذا الذى بسببه أنا موثق بسلاسل . لكى أظهره كما ينبغى لى أن أنطق . ولكن تعلموا أنتم ما الذى أقصده . نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم* *ثم رتل الآباء بعد قراءة البولس " أجيوس " بلحن الحزن ، وصلى أبونا باخوميوس أوشية الإنجيل ، ورتل أبونا مرقوريوس المزمور قبطيا بلحن الحزن ، ثم رتل الآباء لحن " كى إى بيرتو " . وبعد ذلك عاد أبونا مرقوريوس وقرأ الإنجيل قبطيا بالطريقة الحزينة كما يقرأونه فى أسبوع البصخة المقدسة . وبنفس الطريقة ترجم أبونا برثلماوس المزمور والإنجيل عربيا قائلاً : من مزامير وتراتيل داود النبى بركاته علينا آمين : " طوباهم الذين تركت لهم آثامهم والذين سترت خطاياهم . طوبى للرجل الذى لم يحسب له الرب خطية ولا فى فمه غش " . هلليلويا ... اللهم ترأف علينا وإسمعنا وإرحمنا وإجعلنا مستحقين لقراءة إنجيلك المقدس ، فصل شريف من بشارة معلمنا مارمرقس البشير بركاته علينا آمين : " ودعا الجمع وتلاميذه وقال لهم  من أراد أن يأتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ومن أهلك نفسه من أجلى ومن أجل بشارتى فهو يخلصها لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه . أو ماذا يعطى الإنسان فداء عن نفسه؟ لأن من إستحى أن يعترف بى وبكلامى فى هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطىء فإن إبن الإنسان يستحى به متى جاء فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته الأطهار . وقال لهم : الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قوماً لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله قدد أتى بقوة " والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين.وبعدما قرىء الإنجيل صلى نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس : " إفنوتى ناى نان " ثم تلا نيافته طرح قائلاً : " يا الله الرحوم الخالق الكثير الرحمة أبو الأنوار وإبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا والروح القدس نسألك أيها الثالوث القدوس أطلَّع من السماء على عبدك هذا الآتى إليك ساجدا منكسا الرأس أمامك  إقبل إليك يارب صومه وصلاته وتوبته وإعترافه وأغفر له جميع خطاياه وأعطه يارب قوة وكلاما وفهما وحكمة وعقلا مستيقظا إمنحه يارب قلبا طاهرا وفكرا ثابتا وإيمانا مستقيما ونسكا وصبرا وشجاعة ومعونة . وإحفظه يارب من كل التجارب الشيطانية والأرواح الخبيثة والأفكار الردية إمنحه أفكارا صالحة سمائية . وإحفظه بعساكر ملائكتك النورانية وطهر نفسه وجسده معا من قبل الروح القدس . باركه يارب بقوة صليبك المقدس . وإملأه من الروح القدس . وإجعله مستحقا للدخول مع العريس إلى خدره الروحانى السماوى وإجعله مستحقا لسماع صوتك الفرح الممتلىء بهجة وسرورا القائل : تعالى أيها العبد الصالح أدخل إلى فرح سيدك . وأعطه نصيبا وميراثا صالحا ليرث مع جميع قديسيك ما لم تره عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر ما أعددته يارب لجميع قديسيك . ونحن أيضا الخطاة نسألك أيها الرب يا محب البشر أغفر لنا خطايانا وآثامنا . وإقبل إليك إعترافنا ، وثبتنا فى الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الأخير بشفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم والدة الأله وجميع القديسين . آمين " .* *وبعد ما أنتهى نيافته من تلاوة هذا الطرح السالف ، صلى أبونا إندراوس أوشية السلامة ، وبعده صلى أبونا توما أوشية الأباء . ثم صلى الأنبا أمبروسيوس أوشية الإجتماعات (1). وبعد ذلك تلى الآباء معا الأمانة المقدسة (2)، ثم صلى أبونا فيلوثاؤس أوشية الراقدين(3). وختم نيافة الأنبا أمبروسيوس صلوات طقس الرسامة بهذة الصلوة قائلا : " أيها السيد الرب الإله ضابط الكل الساكن فى الأعالى والناظر إلى المتواضعين العارف ما كان من البدء وما يكون الآن الذى يعرف الخفايا والمكتومات الفاحص عقل البشر والعالم بالضمائر قبل كونها أنظر من علوك المقدس ومن مسكنك المعد على عبدك أغسطينوس هذا الذى أتى إليك المبتدىء بالسيرة الروحانية التى هى الرهبنة قوم سعيه . هب له طاعة كاملة ليكون فى موت من جهة الآلام الطبيعية لكى من قبل قص شعر رأسه يطرح عنه الأعمال الردية ويقبل معونة نعمة الروح القدس . نعم أيها الرب إلهنا . إصنع مع عبدك خيرا ونعمة لكى يشتاق إليك بقلب طاهر كامل ، ويحنى عنقه بشهوة تحت نيرك الطيب. ويهرب بالكمال من الشهوات والملاذ الجسدية ومن العالم المضل وكل الأرواح الخبيثة . ويستحق كرمك الروحانى لكى يقضى كل زمانه بالصبر والعفة والتعب والغربة والدعة والنسك والتواضع . بسيرة نقية مملوءة من الفضيلة فى وصاياك وأوامرك كإستحقاق الدعوة التى دعى إليها . وليستحق أن يعمل بالفضائل الكاملة ويتأمل الأسرار المقدسة ويكون وارثا للفرح الذى لا يوصف وينال المجد فى ملكوتك . بإبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هذا الذى ينبغى لك معه المجد والإكرام والعزة والسجود إلى الأبد آمين.
ولما آمن نيافته على صلاته هذة ، وإذ كنت أزال راقدا ، أمرنى قائلا : " إنهض يا إبنى " . فنهضت وإنتصبت أمامه فمد يده بمقص وقص شعر رأسى خمسة صلبان وهو يقول الرشومات الثلاثة التى سبق أن رشمنى بها أمس فى العشية . ثم أحضر من على المذبح ملابس الرهبنة وحلها وأعطانى إياها فى يدى وصلى عليها هكذا : " أيها السيد الرب الإله ضابط الكل أبو ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح . نسألك ونرغب إلى صلاحك يا محب البشر . أرشم عبدك بيمينك عده مع عسكرك السمائى إرعاه باركه ثبته إحفظه من كل الأفعال الشيطانية . هب له فخامتك . إحفظه كل حين ليكون بلا خطية لكى يجاهد الجهاد الحسن الذى للرهبنة  ويكمل سعيه حسنا ويحفظ الأمانة بغير تجول ولا ميل ولا لوم عليه بربنا يسوع المسيح هذا الذى له المجد والإكرام الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور كلها آمين. وعاد نيافته مستأنفا صلاته بالشكر قائلا : " نشكرك يا الله ضابط الكل الذى برحمته الكثيرة خلصت عبدك أغسطينوس من التعب الباطل الذى للعالم ودعوته إلى الوعد الصادق . نسأل ونطلب من مجدك المقدس إجعله مستحقا لوعدك الطاهر الكريم . إحفظه من فخاخ إبليس وكل جنوده . إحفظ نفسه وجسده طاهرين . هب له أن يكون هيكلا مقدسا . يصنع ذكرك كل حين ووصياك وأوامرك المقدسة . هب له صلاحا واتضاع قلب ووداعة ونسكا وإيمانا ورجاءا ومحبة بإبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى له المجد والإكرام . (1)هى الأواشى الكبار التى يصليها الكاهن عقب قراءة إنجيل القداس مباشرة أو بعد العظة وبمقتضى الدارج حاليا تصلى سرا للأسف.
(2) أى قانون الإيمان النيقاوى المقدس الذى يردده الشعب قبل أن يصلى الكاهن صلاة الصلح فى القداس.
(3) أوشية الراقدين التى يصليها الكاهن فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر السبت فقط عقب أرباع* *الناقوس.* 
*وبعد ما إنتهى نيافته من صلاته رشم ملابس الرهبنة التى فى يدىَّ بصليبه ثلاث رشوم كما يرشم الكاهن تونيته وتوانى الشمامسة قبل إرتدائها لأجل الخدمة بها . ثم ألبسنى نيافته الجلباب الأسود وهو يقول :" إلبس ثوب البر ودرع النور . إصنع ثمرة تليق بالتوبة بالمسيح يسوع ربنا . هذا الذى ينبغى له المجد إلى الأبد آمين " 
ثم ألبسنى القلنسوة وهو يقول : " ألبس قلنسوة الإتضاع وخوذة الخلاص وأعمل ثمرة صالحة بالمسيح يسوع ربنا " ثم منطقنى بالمنطقة وهو يقول شد على حقويك بجميع رباط الله وقوة التوبة بالمسيح يسوع ربنا و وضع على رأسى شالا أشودا منسوجا تدلى على منكبى حتى شمل نصفى الأعلى . وبعد ما أتم نيافته طقس الرسامة أخذ رأسى بين كفيه وقبلنى بأبوته الحانية ، ثم إحتوانى فى صدره وهو يهنئنى ويقبلنى بملء محبته داعياً لى بالثبات فى المسيح. بينما الآباء رتلو لحن " خين أفران " وإختتموه مرتلين قائلين : " أكسيوس ، أكسيوس ، أكسيوس بنيوت أغسطينوس بى موناخوس " وهم يعانقوننى ويقبلوننى قبلة الإخوة والمحبة المقدسة ، مهنئيننى على نوالى نعمة الرهبنة داعين لى من كل قلوبهم بالثبات والنمو فى حياتى مع المسيح الذى إقترنت نفسى به خلال زيجة روحية مقدسة إلى الأبد.
وبعدما إنتهينا من قداس لقان عيد الرسل وكذا القداس الإلهى ، طافوا بى البيعة كلها ثلاث دفعات وهو يرتلون بلحن " أبؤرو " (1) بينما سمعت دقات جرس الدير تدوى فى سماء الدير دقائق ليست بقليلة . وبعدما طافوا بى ، أتوا بى ثانية أمام المذبح حيث كان نيافة الانبا أمبروسيوس واقفا و وجهة للغرب منتظرا لحين ما ينتهى الآباء من إحتفائهم بى ليقرأ على مسامعى الوصية التى لما مثلت أمامه تلاها قائلاً :" باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين " 
إعلم أيها الأخ مقدار النعمة التى أدركتك لأنك قد لبست شكل الملائكة وأقمت ذاتك جنديا للمسيح وتقدمت إلى الجهاد الصالح . أول كل شىء قد تجددت وتنقيت من الأعمال الردية التى للعالم كما قال أب الرهبان أن الروح الذى يحل على المعمودية المقدسة هو يحل على شكل الرهبنة ويطهر الذى يصير راهبا ثم يشهد أيضا - أعنى أبانا القديس الأنبا 
قائلاً :" أنه رأى ذاته وكأن نفسه قد أخرجت من جسمه وأعاقوها فى الجو . ولما أرادوا أن يحاسبوها منذ صغرها إذا صوت من السماء يقول " إنى من حين صغره إلى حين صار راهبا قد تركت له ذلك وغفرت خطاياه بالرهبنة . ولكن من وقت أن صار راهبا حاسبوه وهكذا حاسبوه فوجدوه بغير لوم كريما أمام الرب ذا أعمال فاضلة " والآن أيها الأخ ها قد طهرت من أدناس العالم الكثيرة الأنواع فإحفظ نفسك منذ الآن لتكون جنديا صالحا ليسوع المسيح ملك الملوك . وتقاوم الحرب الخفية التى لإبليس وجنوده الأشرار وإحفظ العهد الذى قررته الآن بأن تعبد الله بخوف ورعده وتتلو فى المزامير مع سهر الليل وتلاوة الأبصلمودية المقدسة وصلوات الكنيسة المفروضة. تكمل ذلك بكل إجتهاد ومع صوم بمقدار ونسك وطهارة الجسد لكى تكون صديقا للملائكة الأطهار . وأيضا الخضوع والطاعة تكملها . وإحرص أن تسمع لمن يرشدك إلى طريق الله و وصاياه المقدسة إلى حد الموت لكى تنال تاج أبناء الله ، وترث ملكوت السموات ويكون لك نصيب وارث مع كافة القديسين الذين أرضوا الله منذ البدء والرب الإله يساعدك فى كل عمل صالح ويحرسك من التجارب إلى النفس الأخير ويجعلنا مستحقين سماع الصوت المملوء فرحا القائل " تعالوا إلىّ يا مباركى أبى . رثوا الملك المعد لكم قبل إنشاء العالم بشفاعة كافة القديسين . آمين " بعدئذ أخذونى إلى حيث قصر الضيافة بالدير ليحتفوا بى وهناك رأيت أبونا تيطس يحمل صينية كبيرة ، تراصت عليها أكواب مملوءة مشروبا طيبا . ويطوف بها على الآباء المجتمعين ليتناول كل منهم كوبا منه (1) لحن قبطى عتيق كلماته بالعربية : يا ملك السلام إعطنا سلامك قرر لنا سلامك وأغفر لنا خطايانا فرق أعداء الكنيسة وحصنها فلا تتزعزع إلى الأبد . عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس ليباركنا كلنا ويطهر قلوبنا ويشفى أمراض نفوسنا وأجسادنا . نسجد لك أيها المسيح مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا .

*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*ينقل لمنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب جميل ومفيد الر ب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب جميل ومفيد الر ب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

